# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF جاري المتابعة:  متابعة الملفات المرفوعة على سيرفر الدفانس جميعها هنا [أخر ابديت01/08/11]ATF Server Newest Flash File

## Shamseldeen Victory

بسم الله الرحمن الريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله على البوكس العملاق الادفانس تيربو فلاش 
متابعة الملفات المرفوعة على سيرفر الدفانس جميعها هنا [أخر ابديت01/08/2011]ATF Server Newest Flash File
====================== نتمنى للجميع الفائدة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Newest Flash File Uploaded:*  *Firmware Nokia 5330 MTV RM-615 CareDP 1.6 NDT 06.80 06.85*  *Firmware Nokia 5800 XpressMusic RM-356 APAC 50.0.005 v13.04*  *Firmware Nokia N85 RM-335 EDGE 31.002 v8.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-593 AWS 12.8.095 v1.01*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-593 AWS 12.8.095 v1.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 SWAPITALY 10.0.067 v1.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 SWAPCWM 12.6.092 v1.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5233 RM-625 CHINA2G 12.1.092 v2.0*  *Firmware Nokia 6750 RM-381 Care 5.00 4.99 5.93*  *Firmware Nokia N97 mini RM-555 APAC 11.0.105 v3.13*  *Firmware Nokia 6700 classic RM-470 CareDP 11.10 OperatorDP*  *Firmware Nokia N900 RX-51 CARE 3.2010.02.8 v6.0*  *Firmware Nokia 6700 Slide RM-576 APAC 032.005 v1.01*  *Firmware Nokia 7230 RM-598 CareDP 2.2 OperatorDP*  *Firmware Nokia C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 12.0 NDT 03.35*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-629 BRAZIL 12.4.092 v3.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 APACCWM 12.6.092 v1.01*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 APACCWM 12.6.092 v1.0*  *Firmware Nokia E55 RM-482 EUROPE 031.012 v3.02*  *Firmware Nokia C5-00 RM-645 CHINA 031.022 v1.02*  *Firmware Nokia C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 1.01 CHINA*  *Firmware Nokia C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 1.0 CHINA*  *Firmware Nokia 7230 RM-604_CareDP 2.8 OperatorDP*  *Firmware Nokia 7230 RM-604 CareDP 2.7 NDT 06.90*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.01*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.0*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.04*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.03*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.01*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.0*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 AMERICAS 20.0.005 v3.0*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 APAC 20.0.005 v4.01*  *Feel The Power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 04/06/10 Newest flash files:*    *Firmware Nokia 6700 Slide RM-576 H3G 032.106 v1.01*  *Firmware Nokia 6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 032.005 v1.09*  *Firmware Nokia 6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 032.005 v1.08*  *Firmware Nokia N97 mini RM-555 EMEA 11.0.102 v3.17*  *Firmware Nokia N900 RX-51 CARE 10.2010.19.1 v7.0*  *Firmware Nokia X2-00 RM-618 CareDP 1.00 NDT 04.21*  *Firmware Nokia 2323 Classic RM-543 CareDP 15.2 OperatorDP*  *Firmware Nokia 2323 Classic RM-543 CareDP 15.1 OperatorDP*  *Firmware Nokia 2323 Classic RM-543 CareDP 15.0 NDT 09.85*   *- Now BB5 ENO Files Uploaded, You can find in the BB5 ENO File Folder.*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 05/06/10 Newest flash files:    *2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 14.10 OperatorDP*  *2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 14.00 NDT 06.22*  *2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 13.1 OperatorDP*  *2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 13.0 NDT 06.21*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 034.001 v6.02*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 033.002 v5.11*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 033.002 v5.10*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 033.002 v5.09*  *E52 RM-469 MEA 033.002 v5.01*  *X6 RM-552 SWAP 12.1.091 v1.0 *

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 06/06/10 Newest flash files:*    *5320 RM-416 CHINA 06.103 v7.02*  *5320 RM-416 CHINA 06.103 v7.01*  *5320 RM-416 CHINA 06.103 v7.0*  *E71 RM-493 China 410.21.010 v5.01*  *E71 RM-493 China 410.21.010 v5.0*  *E72 RM-530 SEAP 031.023 v6.05*  *E72 RM-530 SEAP 031.023 v6.04*  *E72 RM-530 SEAP 031.023 v6.03*  *E72 RM-530 SEAP 031.023 v6.02*   *Feel the power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 08/06/10 Newest flash files:   *E75 RM-412 NAM 202.12.01 v6.01*  *E75 RM-412 MEA 202.12.01 v5.01*  *N86 8MP RM-484 CHINA 30.009 v16.01*  *N86 8MP RM-484 MEA 30.009 v16.01*  *N86 8MP RM-484 EUROPE 21.006 v9.13*  *N96 RM-247 EMEA 30.033 v7.11*  *X6 RM-559 Eno Software*  *X6 RM-551 AMERICAS 12.2.091 v1.02*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 09/06/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *N97 mini RM-553 NAM 11.2.102 v3.08*  *N97 mini RM-553_NAM_11.2.102_v3.07.exe* *N97 mini RM-553_NAM_11.2.102_v3.06.exe*  *N97 mini RM-553_NAM_11.2.102_v3.05.exe*  *N97 mini RM-553_NAM_11.2.102_v3.04.exe*  *N97 mini RM-553_NAM_11.2.102_v3.03.exe*  *N97 mini RM-553_NAM_11.2.102_v3.01.exe*  *N97 mini RM-555 LSWAP 11.0.045 v2.0*  *N97 mini RM-555 SWAP 11.0.045 v2.0*  *5530 RM-504 AMERICAS 20.0.080 v3.08*  *5530 RM-504 AMERICAS 20.0.080 v3.06*  *6720 classic RM-564 CareDP 4.0 EUROPE*  *6720 classic RM-564 CareDP 4.0 SEAP*  *3110 classic RM-237 CareDP 9.2 OperatorDP*  *6720 classic RM-424 CareDP 4.0 EUROPE*  *6720 classic RM-424 CareDP 4.0 SEAP*  *6720 classic RM-424 CareDP 4.0 MEA*  *3720 classic RM-518 CareDP 3.6 NDT 10.16*  *CDMA*  *6788i RM-636 NOKIA 6788i V20.018.msi*  *6788_flash_instruction_with_CARE_SUITE_cn_v2.6.doc* *6788i RM-636 NOKIA_6788i_V19_013.msi* *6788 RM-567 NOKIA 6788 V20.018.msi* *6788 RM-567 NOKIA 6788 V11.018.msi*   *Feel the power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 10/06/10 Newest flash files:*  *BB5*  *X6 RM-551 AMERICAS 20.2.005 v4.01*  *X6 RM-551 AMERICAS 20.2.005 v4.0*  *N96 RM-247 EMEA 30.033 v7.12*  *3710 fold RM-509 CareDP 2.4 OperatorDP*  *3710 fold RM-510 CareDP 2.3 OperatorDP*  *6700 Classic RM-470 CareDP 11.11 NDT 10.60*  *N97 mini RM-553 NAM 11.2.102 v3.09*  *N97 mini RM-553 NAM 11.2.102 v3.08*  *DCT-4*  *1616 RH-125 dp v 05.00 MCUSW 05.05 HW F*  *1616 RH-126 dp v02.10 MCUSW 04.10 Care*    *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 11/06/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 AMERICAS 30.0.009 v5.0*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 APAC 30.0.009 v5.0*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 CHINA 30.0.009 v5.0*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 30.0.009 v5.0*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 MEA 30.0.009 v5.0*  *6710 Navigator RM-491 CareDP 4.0 LTA*  *6710 Navigator RM-491 CareDP 4.0 EUROPE*  *6710 Navigator RM-491 CareDP 4.0 MEA*  *6710 Navigator RM-491 CareDP 4.0 SEAP*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 12/06/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 20.0.005 v4.13*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 20.0.005 v4.12*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 20.0.005 v4.11*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 20.0.005 v4.10*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 20.0.005 v4.09*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 10.5.089 v4.08*  *X6 RM-559 APAC 20.0.005 v4.06*  *X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.06*  *X6 RM-559 MEA 20.0.005 v4.03*  *6303 classic RM-443 CareDP 9.11 NDT 10.12*  *7230 RM-604 CareDP 2.9 OperatorDP*  *N97 mini RM-553 NAM 11.2.102 v3.10*    *DCT-4*  *1280 RM-647 dp v 01.20 MCUSW 04.20*  *1280 RM-647 dp v 01.10 MCUSW 04.25*  *1800 RM-653 dp v 06.00 MCUSW 05.05* *1800 RM-653 dp v 03.60 MCUSW 04.10*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 13/06/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 50.2.005 v14.0*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 40.2.005 v13.04*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 40.2.005 v13.0* *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101 v10.22* *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.21* *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.18*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.16*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.15* *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.14*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.13* *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.12*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.11*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.10*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.09*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.08*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.07* *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.05*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.03*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.101v10.0*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 31.2.008v8.0*  *5800 RM-428 LTA 21.2.025v5.0*  *6303i RM-638 CareDP 2.2 NDT 07.10*   *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 20.0.005 v4.13*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 20.0.005 v4.12*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 20.0.005 v4.11*  *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 14/06/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *E63 RM-450 BRA 410.21.010 v9.02.exe*  *E63 RM-450 BRA 410.21.010 v9.0.exe*   *5800 RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.16*  *5800 RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.14*  *5800 RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.12*  *5800 RM-356 LTA 50.0.005 v13.02*   *E55 RM-482 EUROPE 033.002 v4 04*  *E55 RM-482 EUROPE 033.002 v4.03*  *E55 RM-482 CareDP 5.0 EUROPE* *E55 RM-482 EUROPE 033.002 v4.02* *E55 RM-482 EUROPE 033.002 v4.01* *E55 RM-482 CareDP 4.0 EUROPE 033.002* *E55 RM-482 EUROPE 031.012 v3.01*   *E71 RM-407 BRAZIL 410.21.010 v9.02*  *E71 RM-357 LTA 410.21.010 v9.01*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 15/06/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *N97 mini RM-555 EMEA 11.0.102 v3.18*   *6730 RM-547 EURO 031.022 v4.02*  *6730 RM-547 EURO 031.022 v4.01*  *6730 RM-547 EURO 031.022 v4.00*  *6730 RM-547 EURO 023.010 v3.07* *6730 RM-547 EURO 023.010 v3.06*  *3720 RM-518 CareDP 3.7 OperatorDP*   *5800 RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.17*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 17/06/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*   *5230 RM-629 BRAZIL 20.4.005 v3.02*  *5230 RM-629 BRAZIL 20.4.005 v3.01*  *5230 RM-629 BRAZILC E63M 12.8.092 v1.02*   *5233 RM-625 AMERICAS2G 12.1.092 v1.01*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.17*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.16* *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.15* *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.14* *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.13*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.12* *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.11*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.10*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.09*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.08*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.07* *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.06*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.05*  *5230 RM-588 MEA 20.0.005 v5.02*  *5230 RM-588 MEA 20.0.005 v5.01*  *5230 RM-588 MEA 20.0.005 v5.0*  *5230 RM-588 SWAPITALY 10.0.067 v1.0*  *5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.04*  *5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.03*  *5800 RM-356 LTA 50.0.005 v13.01*   *5230 RM-594 LTA 12.2.089 v2.04*  *5230 RM-594 LTA 12.2.089 v2.03*   *5230 RM-593 TMOUS 12.2.082 v3.0*  *5230 RM-593 AWS 12.8.095 v1.02*   *E73 RM-658 TMO US 042.007 v1.0*   *E63 RM-449 LTA 410.21.010 v9.03*  *E63 RM-449 LTA 410.21.010 v9.02* *E63 RM-449 LTA 200.21.012 v9.01* *E63 RM-449 LTA 410.21.010 v9.0*  *E63 RM-449 LTA 200.21.012 v5.05* *E63 RM-449 LTA 200.21.012 v5.04* *E63 RM-449 LTA 200.21.012 v5.03* *E63 RM-449 LTA 200.21.012 v5.01* *E63 RM-449 LTA 400.21.013 v5.0*  *E63 RM-449 LTA 200.21.012 v4.09*  *E63 RM-449 LTA 200.21.012 v4.08* *E63 RM-449 LTA 200.21.012 v4.07*  *E63 RM-449 LTA 200.21.012 v4.05*  *E63 RM-449 LTA 200.21.012 v4.04* *E63 RM-449 LTA 200.21.012 v4.0*  *E63 RM-449 SWAP 100.21.110 v1.0* *E63 RM-449 LTA 100.21.110 v1.02*  *E63 RM-449 LTA 100.21.110 v1.01*  *E63 RM-449 LTA v 01 00 MCUSW 100.21.110*   *E63 RM-437 EURO 410.21.010 v9.10*  *E63 RM-437 EURO 410.21.010 v9.09*  *E63 RM-437 EURO 410.21.010 v9.07*  *E63 RM-437 APAC 410.21.010 v9.04*   *X3 RM-540 CareDP 3.00 NDT 08.40*   *5130 RM-495 CareDP 19.00 NDT 07.96*     *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 22/06/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*   *X3 RM-540 CareDP 3.10 NDT 08.40*   *2730 classic RM-578 CareDP 6.3 OperatorDP*  *2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 10.6 NDT 09.95*  *2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 10.5 OperatorDP*  *2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 10.4 OperatorDP*   *6700 slide RM-577 AMERICAS 032.005 v1.03*  *6700 slide RM-577 AMERICAS 032.005 v1.02*  *6700 slide RM-577 AMERICAS 032.005 v1.01*   *6700 slide RM-576 EUROPE 032.008 v2.0*  *6700 slide RM-576 EUROPE 032.005 v1.12*  *6700 slide RM-576 SEAP CHINA 032.005 v1.05*  *6700 slide RM-576 SEAP CHINA 032.005 v1.04*  *6700 slide RM-576 SEAP CHINA 032.005 v1.03*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 031.022 v1.08*  *C5-00 RM-645 MEA 031.022 v1.02*  *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 031.022 v1.05*   *X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.05*   *2720 fold RM-519 CareDP 13.4 OperatorDP*   *E63 RM-600 China 200.21.005 v8.0* *E63 RM-600 China 200.21.005 v8.0*  *E63 RM-600 CHINA 110.21.004 v5.0*  *E63 RM-600 China 102.21.001 v4.0*  *E63 RM-600 China 101.21.101 v3.0*  *E63 RM-600 China 101.21.010 v2.0*   *5230 RM-588 APAC 20.0.005 v5.04*  *5230 RM-588 APAC 20.0.005 v5.03*  *5230 RM-588 APACCWM 12.6.092 v1.02*  *5235 RM-588 EUROPECWM 12.6.092 v1.05*    *CDMA*  *6316 RM-595 4101BMNV 004*   *DCT-4*  *1680c RM-394 DP 07.65 9.0 tonga*  *1680c RM-394 CareDP 8.50 07.60* *1680c RM-394 CareDP 8.40 07.60* *1680c RM-394 CareDP 8.30 07.60*  *1680c RM-394 CareDP 8.20 07.60*  *1680c RM-394 CareDP 8.10 sw07.60*  *1680c RM-394 CareDP 8.0 07.60*      *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 23/06/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*   *N96 RM-247 EMEA 30.033 v7.13*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 031.022 v1.09*  *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 031.022 v1.07*   *N97 RM-507 NAM 21.2.102 v7.04*   *6303i Classic RM-638 CareDP 2.3 OperatorDP*   *N97 RM-505 APAC 21.0.102 v7.09*   *3600 Slide RM-352 CareDP 6.80 NDT 07.23*   *5130 XpressMusic RM-495 CareDP 18.9 NDT 07.95*   *5233 RM-625 AMERICAS2G 12.1.092 v1.02*   *N97 mini RM-553 NAM 11.2.102 v3.11*   *DCT-4*   *1800 RM-653 dp v 02.40 MCUSW 03.60* *1800 RM-653 dp v 03.62 MCUSW 04.10* *1800 RM-653 dp v 03.64 MCUSW 04.10* *1800 RM-653 dp v 03.70 MCUSW 04.10 Care* *1800 RM-653 dp v 05.10 MCUSW 05.00 Care*  *2220s RM-590 CareDP 12.3 OperatorDP*  *2220s RM-590 CareDP 11.3 NDT 09.75*  *2220s RM-590 CareDP 11.2 OperatorDP*  *2220s RM-590 CareDP 11.1 OperatorDP*  *2220s RM-590 CareDP 11.0 NDT 09.75*  *2220s RM-590 CareDP 10.90 NDT 09.55* *2220s RM-590 CareDP 10.70 NDT 09.55* *2220s RM-590 CareDP 10.60 NDT 09.55*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 24/06/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *N97 mini RM-555 APAC 11.0.105 v3.15*  *N97 mini RM-555 APAC 11.0.105 v3.14*   *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 20.0.005 v4.15*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 20.0.005 v4.14*  *X6 RM-559 MEA 20.0.005 v4.04*   *5233 RM-625 AMERICAS2G 12.1.092 v1.0*  *X6 RM-552 SWAP 12.1.091 v1.0*  *DCT-4*  *1680 Classic RM-394 CareDP 9.30 tonga*  *2220 Slide RM-591 CareDP 12.2 OperatorDP*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 26/06/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*   *E66 RM-343 EURO 410.21.010 v10.07*  *E66 RM-343 EURO 410.21.010 v10.06*  *E66 RM-343 EURO 410.21.010 v10.05*   *E51 RM-244 EMEA 410.34.001 v5.03*   *N900 RX-51 CARE 3.2010.02.8 v5.0*   *N95 8GB RM-421 AM 35.2.002 v6.01*   *N85 RM-335 EDGE 31.002 v8.01*   *5320 RM-416 CHINA 06.103 v7.03*   *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 30.0.009 v5.01*   *E55 RM-482 EUROPE 033.002 v4.05*   *3710 fold RM-509 CareDP 2.5 NDT 04.30*   *3710 fold RM-510 CareDP 2.4 OperatorDP*   *7230 RM-598 CareDP 2.3 OperatorDP*  *7230 RM-598 CareDP 2.2 OperatorDP* *7230 RM-598 CareDP 2.1 OperatorDP* *7230 RM-598 CareDP 2.0 NDT 06.90* *7230 RM-598 CareDP 1.1 NDT sw05.71* *7230 RM-598 CareDP 1.0 NDT 05.71*  *6303i Classic RM-638 CareDP 2.4 NDT 07.10*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 28/06/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.19*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 APAC 50.0.005 v13.06*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 APAC 50.0.005 v13.05*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 MENA 50.0.005 v13.01*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 LTA 50.0.005 v13.03*   *6120 Classic RM-243 CareDP 41.3 APAC*  *6120 Classic RM-243 CareDP 41.2 APAC*  *6120 Classic RM-243 CareDP 41.0 APAC*  *6120 Classic RM-243 CareDP 38.1 EMEA*  *6120 Classic RM-243 CareDP 38.0 EMEA*   *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 034.001 v6.04*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 034.001 v6.03*    *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 30/06/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*   *6303i Classic RM-638 CareDP 2.5 OperatorDP*   *5310 RM-303 CareDP 8.91 SW 10.10*   *7230 RM-604 CareDP 2.10 OperatorDP*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 031.022 v1.10*   *X6 RM-551 AMERICAS 20.2.005 v4.04*  *X6 RM-551 AMERICAS 12.2.091 v1.06*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-428 LTA 50.2.005 v14.02*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-428 LTA 50.2.005 v14.01*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.21*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.20*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.19*   *DCT-4*   *C1-00 RM-689 Service Manual L1L2 version 1.0*   *1661 RH-122 dp v 05.80 MCUSW 05.01*  *1661 RH-122 dp v 05.70 MCUSW 05.01 CareDP*   *1661 RH-121 dp v 03.93 MCUSW 03.70 Care*   *2330 Classic RM-513 CareDP 11.1 OperatorDP*  *2330 Classic RM-513 CareDP 11.0 NDT 09.85*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 02/07/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *N97 RM-506 CHINA 22.1.112 v7.0*  *E63 RM-600 China 200.21.005 v10.0*  *E71 RM-346 APAC 410.21.010 v9.05*  *N86 8MP RM-485 AMV 30.009 v16.01*  *N95 8GB RM-320 LTA 35.0.001 v7.02*  *6700 slide RM-577 AMERICAS 032.005 v1.05*  *6700 slide RM-577 AMERICAS 032.005 v1.04*   *CDMA*   *3806 RM-583 BJ 3829B03 IDG 0200R R800 v2*  *3806 RM-583 BJ 3831B02 MNV 1020R N800*    *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 04/07/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *E63 RM-450 BRA 500.21.009 v10.0*  *E63 RM-450 BRA 410.21.010 v9.04*   *2330 Classic RM-512 CareDP Released v 11.*   *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.18*   *3710 Fold RM-509 CareDP 2.6 OperatorDP*   *3710 Fold RM-510 CareDP 2.5 OperatorDP*   *E72 RM-530 PR2.0 EUROPE 031.023 v6.*  *E72 RM-530 PR2.0 MEA 031.023 v6.02*  *E72 RM-530 SEAP 031.023 v6.08*  *E72 RM-530 SEAP 031.023 v6.07*  *E72 RM-530 SEAP 031.023 v6.06*   *X3 RM-540 CareDP 3.11 OperatorDP*   *N96 RM-247 EMEA 30.033 v7.14*   *C6-00 RM-612 SEAP 10.0.021 v1.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.021 v1.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 10.0.021 v1.0*   *E71 RM-407 BRAZIL 500.21.009 v10.0*   *E66 RM-494 China 500.21.008 v6.0*   *E71 RM-493 China 500.21.008 v6.0*   *N97 RM-507 NAM 22.2.110 v8.0*  *N97 RM-505 APAC 22.0.110 v8.0*  *N97 RM-505 MENA 22.0.110 v8.0*  *N97 RM-505 EMEA 22.0.110 v8.0*   *N97 Mini RM-553 NAM 12.2.110 v4.0*  *N97 Mini RM-555 APAC 12.0.110 v4.0*  *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.0*  *N97 Mini RM-555 MENA 12.0.110 v4.0*   *E66 RM-343 APAC 500.21.009 v11.01*  *E66 RM-343 APAC 500.21.009 v11.0*  *E66 RM-343 EURO 500.21.009 v11.0*  *E66 RM-343 MEA 500.21.009 v11.0*   *E71 RM-346 APAC 500.21.009 v10.01*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 500.21.009 v10.0*  *E71 RM-346 MEA 500.21.009 v10.0*  *E71 RM-346 APAC 500.21.009 v10.0*   *6700 Slide RM-576 H3G 032.106 v1.02*  *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 05/07/10 Newest flash files:*  *BB5*  *6710 Navigator RM-491 EUROPE 031.022 v4.03*  *6710 Navigator RM-491 MEA 031.022 v4.01*   *X5-00 RM-678 10.1018.028*   *E63 RM-449 LTA 500.21.009 v10.0*  *E63 RM-449 LTA 410.21.010 v9.04*  *E63 RM-437 APAC 500.21.009 v10.0*  *E63 RM-437 EURO 500.21.009 v10.0*  *E63 RM-437 MEA 500.21.009 v10.0*  *E63 RM-437 EURO 410.21.010 v9.15*  *E63 RM-437 EURO 410.21.010 v9.14*  *E63 RM-437 APAC 410.21.010 v9.05*  *E63 RM-437 MEA 410.21.010 v9.02*   *Service Manual*  *X5-00 RM-678 Service Manual L1L2 v1.0* *X3-01 RM-687 Service Manual Level 3&4* *X3-01 RM-687 Service Manual L1L2 v3.0*  *6700s 6702s RM-576 577 682 schematics v2.0*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 06/07/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *E66 RM-345 LTA 500.21.009 v11.0*   *7020 RM-497 CareDP 12.0 NDT 08.11*  *7020 RM-497 CareDP 11.7 OperatorDP*  *7020 RM-497 CareDP 11.6 OperatorDP*  *7020 RM-497 CareDP 11.4 OperatorDP*   *6700 Classic RM-470 CareDP 11.12 NDT 10.60*   *E72 RM-529 LTA 031.023 v6.03*  *E72 RM-529 LTA 031.023 v6.02*   *E73 RM-658 TMO US 042.007 v2.0*   *E71 RM-357 LTA 500.21.009 v10.0*   *E66 RM-343 MEA 400.21.013 v11.01*   *6303 Classic RM-443 CareDP 9.12 OperatorDP*  *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 07/07/10 Newest flash files:*  *BB5*  *5130 RM-495 CareDP 18.12 OperatorDP*  *5130 RM-495 CareDP 18.11 OperatorDP*  *5130 RM-495 CareDP 18.10 OperatorDP*   *X2 RM-618 CareDP 2.00 NDT 04.25*   *X3 RM-540 CareDP 3.12 NDT 08.40*   *N86 8MP RM-486 CHINA 30.009 v5.0*   *E66 RM-420 BRZ 500.21.009 v11.0*   *5233 RM-625 CHINA2G 21.1.004 v4.0*  *5233 RM-625 EUROPE 21.1.004 v3.0*  *5233 RM-625 MEA 21.1.004 v1.0*  *5233 RM-625 AMERICA 21.1.004 v1.0*   *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.21*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.19*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.20*   *6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 033.014 v3.0*  *6700 Slide RM-576 MEA 033.014 v2.0*   *6700 Slide RM-577 AMERICAS 033.014 v2.0*   *5233 RM-625 AMERICAS2G 12.1.092 v1.03*   *2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 6.4 OperatorDP*   *2690 RM-635 CareDP 13.7 OperatorDP*  *2690 RM-635 CareDP 13.6 OperatorDP*  *2690 RM-635 CareDP 13.5 OperatorDP*  *2690 RM-635 CareDP 13.4 NDT 10.10*  *2690 RM-635 CareDP 13.3 NDT 10.10*   *DCT-4*  *2720 Fold RM-520 CareDP 13.3 OperatorDP*  *2720 Fold RM-520 CareDP 13.2 OperatorDP*   *2720 Fold RM-519 CareDP 13.5 OperatorDP*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 12/07/10 Newest flash files:*  *BB5*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.22*   *E75 RM-413 NAM 202.12.01 v6.02*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 13.10 OperatorDP*  *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 13.00 OperatorDP*   *E66 RM-343 EURO 500.21.009 v11.02*  *E66 RM-343 EURO 500.21.009 v11.01*  *E66 RM-343 MEA 500.21.009 v11.02*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-427 China 30.0.011.5 v4.0*   *6730 classic RM-547 EURO 031.022 v4.03*   *5320 XpressMusic RM-409 EMEA 05.16 v5.01*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 031.022 v1.11*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 12.5 NDT 03.35*  *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 12.4 NDT 03.35*  *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 12.3 OperatorDP*   *6700 Classic RM-470 CareDP 12.00 NDT 13.10*   *7230 RM-604 CareDP 2.11 OperatorDP*   *C6-00 RM-624 SEAP 10.2.022 v1.0*   *X6 RM-559 APAC 21.0.004 v5.0*  *X6 RM-559 Korea 10.7.018 v1.01*  *X6 RM-559 Korea 10.7.018 v1.0*  *X6 RM-559 AMERICAS 21.0.004 v3.0*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.01*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.0*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 20.0.005 v4.16*   *5233 RM-625 APAC 21.1.004 v5.01*  *5233 RM-625 APAC 21.1.004 v5.0*   *C6-00 RM-612 LSWAP 10.0.021 v1.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 SWAP 10.0.021 v1.0*   *6700 Slide RM-576 SEAP CHINA 033.014 v2.0*  *6700 Slide RM-577 SEAP 033.014 v2.0*   *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 11.0.105 v3.20*  *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 11.0.102 v3.19*   *5230 RM-594 LTA 20.2.005 v3.02*  *5230 RM-594 LTA 20.2.005 v3.0*   *DCT-4*   *2720 Fold RM-520 CareDP 13.3 OperatorDP*  *2720 Fold RM-520 CareDP 13.2 OperatorDP*  *CDMA*  *6316 RM-595 4601BIDG 001*   *Feel The power!!*  **

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 16/07/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *X3 RM-540 CareDP 3.13 OperatorDP*   *E75 RM-413 SEAP 211.12.01 v7.0*  *E75 RM-413 EURO 211.12.01 v7.0*  *E75 RM-413 NAM 211.12.01 v7.0*  *E75 RM-413 CHINA 211.12.01 v7.0* *E75 RM-412 EURO 211.12.01 v7.0*  *E75 RM-412 SEAP 211.12.01 v7.0*  *E75 RM-412 CHINA 211.12.01 v7.0* *E75 RM-412 NAM 211.12.01 v7.0* *E75 RM-412 MEA 211.12.01 v8.0*   *5330 MTV Edition RM-615 CareDP 1.7 OperatorDP*   *6700 Classic RM-470 CareDP 12.10 OperatorDP*   *7230 RM-598 CareDP 2.4 OperatorDP*   *X6 RM-559 CHINA 3G WAPI 8GB 21.0.004 v1.01*  *X6 RM-559 CHINA 3G WAPI 8GB 21.0.004 v1.0*  *X6 RM-559 CHINA 3G 8GB 21.0.004 v5.01*  *X6 RM-559 CHINA 3G 8GB 21.0.004 v5.0*  *X6 RM-559 SEAP 8GB 21.0.004 v5.02*  *X6 RM-559 SEAP 8GB 21.0.004 v5.0*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 8GB 21.0.004 v5.0*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.03*   *N86 8MP RM-484 EUROPE 30.009 v16.01*  *N86 8MP RM-484 EUROPE 21.006 v9.14*   *N96 RM-247 EMEA 30.033 v7.16*  *N96 RM-247 EMEA 30.033 v7.15*   *N95 8GB RM-421 AM 35.2.002 v6.02*  *N95 8GB RM-320 LTA 35.0.001 v7.03*   *5320 RM-416 CHINA 06.103 v7.04*   *E72 RM-530 Europe 031.023 v6.12*  *E72 RM-530 Europe 031.023 v6.11*  *E72 RM-530 Europe 031.023 v6.10*  *E72 RM-530 Europe 031.023 v6.09*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 korea 20.7.006 v3.0*   *5230 RM-588 CHINACWM 20.6.007 v2.01*  *5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.06*  *5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.05*   *E72 RM-529 CareDP 6.0 SEAP 031.023*    *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 19/07/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.021 v1.03*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.021 v1.02* *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.021 v1.01*  *C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 10.0.024 v2.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 10.0.021 v1.01*  *E66 RM-343 EURO 500.21.009 v11.03*  *E66 RM-343 MEA 500.21.009 v11.03*   *E72 RM-529 LTA 031.023 v6.04*   *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.07*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.05*   *X6 RM-552 CHINA 12.1.091 v1.02*   *5230 RM-593 AWS 20.8.007 v2.01*   *6730 classic RM-547 EURO 031.022 v4.04*   *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 CHINA 30.0.009 v5.01*   *6700 Slide RM-576 SEAP CHINA 033.014 v2.01*   *DCT-4*   *1616 RH-125 dp v04.10 MCUSW 05.00*  *1616 RH-125 dp v04.20 MCUSW 05.00*  *2320 Classic RM-514 CareDP 14.00 OperatorDP*    *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Service Manual*  *N8-00 RM-596 Service Manual L3&4 version 1.0*  *N8-00 RM-596 schematics Version 2.0* *N8-00 RM-596 Service Manual Level 1&2 v2.0*  *N8-00 RM-596 Service Manual Level 1&2 v1.0*  *E5-00 RM-632 schematics v1.pdf*  *E5-00 RM-632 Service Manual L1L2 v1.0.pdf*  *E5-00 RM-632 Service Manual L3&4.pdf*   *X5-01 RM-627 Service Manual L3&4.pdf*  *X5-01 RM-627 Service Manual L1L2 v1.0.pdf*  *X5-01 RM-627 schematics v1.0.pdf*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 21/07/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*   *N79 RM-348 EUROPE 32.001 v9.10*   *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 AMERICAS 30.0.009 v5.02*   *E71 RM-346 EURO 410.21.010 v9.10*   *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.01*   *N97 RM-505 MENA 22.0.110 v8.01*   *6730 RM-566 ApprovalDP 031.023 99.0 SINGAPORE APPROVAL*   *6760 Slide RM-573 ROW 03.45 v3.04*  *6760 Slide RM-573 ROW 03.45 v3.03*  *6760 Slide RM-573 ROW 03.45 v3.02*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 031.022 v1.12*   *E72 RM-530 Europe 031.023 v6.15*  *E72 RM-530 Europe 031.023 v6.14*  *E72 RM-530 Europe 031.023 v6.13*   *6720 Classic RM-564 SEAP 031.022 v4.02*  *6720 Classic RM-424 EUROPE 031.022 v4.01*   *X6 RM-559 APAC 21.0.004 v5.01*  *X6 RM-559 CHINA 21.0.004 v5.01*   *6120 Classic RM-243 CareDP 41.1 APAC*   *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 AMERICAS 30.0.009 v5.01*   *C6-00 RM-624 NAM 10.2.024 v2.0*   *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.024 v2.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.021 v1.0*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 24/07/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *5230 RM-588 APAC 21.0.004 v6.0*  *5230 RM-588 CHINA 21.0.004 v7.0*  *5230 RM-588 MEA 21.0.004 v6.0*  *5230 RM-588 MEACWM 20.6.007 v2.0*  *5230 RM-588 APACCWM 20.6.007 v2.0*  *5230 RM-588 CHINACWM 20.6.007 v2.0*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 21.0.004 v7.0*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPECWM 20.6.007 v2.0*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.22*   *5230 RM-629 BRAZILCWM 20.8.007 v2.0*   *5233 RM-625 CHINA2G 21.1.004 v4.01*  *5233 RM-625 EUROPE 21.1.004 v3.01*  *5233 RM-625 AMERICAS2G 12.1.092 v1.04*   *E71 RM-346 EURO 500.21.009 v10.04*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 500.21.009 v10.03*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 500.21.009 v10.02*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 500.21.009 v10.01*   *E5-00 RM-632 SEAP 041.021 v1.0*  *E5-00 RM-632 MEA 041.021 v1.0*   *3720 Classic RM-518 CareDP 3.8 OperatorDP*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 29/07/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*   *5330 M TV Edition RM-615 CareDP 1.8 OperatorDP*   *6303i Classic RM-638 CareDP 2.6 OperatorDP*   *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 034.001 v6.07*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 034.001 v6.06*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 034.001 v6.05*   *E51 RM-244 EMEA 410.34.001 v5.04*   *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.021 v1.06*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.021 v1.05*  *C6-00 RM-624 BRAZIL 10.2.022 v1.01*   *E73 RM-658 TMO US 043.001 v4.0*   *N97 Mini RM-555 APAC 12.0.110 v4.02*  *N97 Mini RM-555 APAC 12.0.110 v4.01*  *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.03*  *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.02*  *N97 Mini RM-555 APAC 11.0.102 v3.16*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 APAC 50.0.005 v13.07*   *E72 RM-530 SEAP 031.023 v6.10*  *E72 RM-530 SEAP 031.023 v6.09*   *N97 Mini RM-553 NAM 11.2.102 v3.12*   *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 30.0.009 v5.02*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.24*   *X6 RM-559 CHINA 21.0.004 v5.02*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 12.2 NDT 03.35*  *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 12.1 NDT 03.35*   *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 CHINA 30.0.009 v5.02*   *5230 RM-594 LTA 20.2.005 v3.06*  *5230 RM-594 LTA 20.2.005 v3.05*  *5230 RM-594 LTA 20.2.005 v3.04*  *5230 RM-594 LTA 20.2.005 v3.03*  *5230 RM-594 LTACWM 12.8.092 v1.01*   *DCT-4*   *1616 RH-125 dp v 04.40, 04.30 MCUSW 05.00*   *1280 RM-647 dp v 02.00 MCUSW 04.20*   *1616 RH-126 dp v 04.12 MCUSW 05.00*  *1616 RH-126 dp v 04.11 MCUSW 05.00 CareDP*  *1616 RH-126 dp v 02.30 MCUSW 04.10*    *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 4/08/10 Newest flash 
files: * *BB5*   *7310 Classic RM-379 CareDP 4.3 OperatorDP 
7310 Classic RM-379 CareDP 4.2 OperatorDP  
5130 XpressMusic RM-495 CareDP 18.13 OperatorDP*   *2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 7.11 NDT 10.45 
2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 7.10 OperatorDP 
2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 7.00 NDT 10.45 
2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 6.5 OperatorDP*   *2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 12.10 OperatorDP 
2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 12.00 NDT 09.97 
2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 11.00 NDT 09.96 
2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 10.9 OperatorDP 
2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 10.8 OperatorDP 
2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 10.7 OperatorDP*   *5330 MTV Edition RM-615 CareDP 1.9 NDT 06.80 06.88 *  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 30.0.009 v5.08 *  *6350 RM-455 Care v4.0 sw 12.40 
6350 RM-455 dp v3.02 mcusw 5.93*    *Service Manual*   *5230 RM-588, RM-593, RM-594, RM-629 Service Manual L1L2 V7.0 
E5-00 RM-632 RM-634 Service Manual L1L2 v2.0 
6700 Slide RM-576 577 682 Service Manual L1L2 v4.0*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 6/08/10 Newest flash files:*  ** *BB5*  *3710 Fold RM-509 CareDP 2.7 OperatorDP*   *3710 Fold RM-510 CareDP 2.6 OperaterDP*   *E5-00 RM-632 SEAP 041.021 v1.01*   *N97 RM-505 EMEA 22.0.110 v8.03*   *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 APAC 31.0.005 v6.0*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 31.0.005 v6.0*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 CHINA 31.0.005 v6.0*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 AMERICAS 31.0.005 v6.0*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 MEA 31.0.005 v6.0*   *E51 RM-426 EMEA 411.34.001 v5.02*  *E51 RM-426 EMEA 411.34.001 v5.01*   *E51 RM-244 EMEA 410.34.001 v5.02*  *E51 RM-244 EMEA 410.34.001 v5.01*   *N97 RM-505 EMEA 22.0.110 v8.02*  *N97 RM-505 EMEA 22.0.110 v8.01*  *N97 RM-505 APAC 22.0.110 v8.01*   *N97 RM-507 NAM 22.2.110 v8.01*   *N96 RM-247 EMEA 30.033 v7.18*  *N96 RM-247 EMEA 30.033 v7.17*   *6720 Classic RM-424 EUROPE 031.022 v4.02*   *6700 Slide RM-576 SEAP CHINA 033.014 v2.02*   *E52 RM-481 CareDP 2.0 SWAP 031.012*   *E55 RM-482 CareDP 2.0 SWAP 031.012*   *6710 Navigator RM-491 EUROPE 031.022 v4.01*    *DCT-4*     *2720 Fold RM-519 CareDP 13.6 OperatorDP*    *Feel The power*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 9/08/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5* * 5130 XpressMusic RM-496 CareDP 18.0 NDT 07.95  
E63 RM-437 EURO 500.21.009 v10.02 *  *7230 RM-604 CareDP 2.13 OperatorDP*   *7230 RM-598 CareDP 2.5 OperatorDP*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 APAC 51.0.006 v14.0 
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.0 
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 MENA 51.0.006 v14.0 
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 LTA 51.0.006 v14.0 
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 WAPI CHINA 51.0.006 v03.0 
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 LTA 50.0.005 v13.04*    *DCT-4*  *2320 Classic RM-515 CareDP 60.10 OperatorDP*    *CDMA*  *6788i RM-636 MCU SW Version 21.021 
6788 RM-567 MCU SW Version 21.021*    *Service Manual*  *E5-00 RM-632 RM-634 Service Manual L3_4 v.2.0*   *Feel The power*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 17/08/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 031.022 v1.15*   *E5-00 RM-632 SEAP 041.021 v1.02*   *6700 Slide RM-576 SEAP CHINA 033.014 v2.03*  *6700 Slide RM-576 SEAP 032.008 v1.0*   *N86 8MP RM-486 CHINA 30.101 v6.0*   *5130 XpressMusic RM-496 CareDP 18.2 OperatorDP*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 14.00 NDT 04.45*   *5235 RM-629 BRAZILCWM 21.8.005 v3.0*  *5230 RM-629 BRAZIL 21.4.005 v4.0*  *5230 RM-629 BRAZIL 20.4.005 v3.04*  *5230 RM-629 BRAZIL 20.4.005 v3.03*   *5233 RM-625 APAC 21.1.004 v5.02*  *5233 RM-625 EUROPE 21.1.004 v3.02*  *5233 RM-625 AMERICAS2G 12.1.092 v1.05*   *5230 RM-594 LTA 21.2.005 v4.0*  *5235 RM-594 LTACWM 20.8.007 v2.02*  *5235 RM-594 LTACWM 20.8.007 v2.01*  *5230 RM-594 LTA 20.2.005 v3.08*  *5230 RM-594 LTA 20.2.005 v3.07*   *5130 XpressMusic RM-496 CareDP 18.1 OperatorDP*   *6303 Classic RM-443 CareDP 9.13 OperatorDP*   *X2-00 RM-618 CareDP 3.00 NDT 04.80*   *5235 RM-588 CHINACWM 20.6.007 v2.02*  *5230 RM-588 CHINA 21.0.004 v7.01*  *5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.07*  *5230 RM-588 APAC 20.0.005 v5.06*  *5230 RM-588 APAC 20.0.005 v5.05*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.23*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 031.022 v1.14*  *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 031.022 v1.13*  *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 1.05 SEAP 031.022*  *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 1.04 SEAP 031.022*  *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 1.03 SEAP 031.022*  *C5-00 RM-645 CHINA 031.022 v1.03*   *N97 Mini RM-553 NAM 12.2.110 v4.01*   *N97 Mini RM-555 MENA 12.0.110 v4.01*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-428 LTA 51.2.007 v15.0*   *X3-00 RM-540 CareDP 4.00 NDT 08.50*   *E71 RM-346 EURO 500.21.009 v10.07*  *E71 RM-346 APAC 500.21.009 v10.02*   *2730 Classic RM-579 CareDP 7.10 OperatorDP*  *2730 Classic RM-579 CareDP 7.00 NDT 10.45*   *N86 8MP RM-484 EUROPE 30.009 v16.02*   *DCT-4*   *C1-00 RM-689 dp v 07.00 MCUSW 02.60*  *C1-00 RM-689 dp v 06.00 MCUSW 02.51*   *CDMA*   *8208 RM-384 6414BTLC 003 SW CB_6414B_GEN*   *Service Manual*   *N86 RM-484, RM-485, RM-486 Service Manual L1L2 v3.0*  *E5-00 RM-632 RM-634 schematics version 2.0*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 21/08/10 Newest flash files:*  *BB5*  *X5-01 RM-627 Indonesia 042.007 v1.0*   *7020 RM-497 CareDP 15.00 OperatorDP*   *2690 RM-635 CareDP 13.10 NDT 10.10*  *2690 RM-635 CareDP 13.11, 13.9, 13.8, OperatorDP*   *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 2.0 EUROPE 032.010*  *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 2.0 SEAP 032.010*  *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 2.0 CHINA 032.010*  *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 2.0 MEA 032.010*   *3720 Classic RM-518 CareDP 3.9 OperatorDP*   *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.11*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.10*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.06*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.04*  *X6 RM-559 APAC 21.0.004 v5.03*  *X6 RM-559 CHINA 21.0.004 v5.04*  *X6 RM-559 CHINA 21.0.004 v5.03*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 20.0.005 v4.19, v4.18, v4.17*   *X6 RM-551 AMERICAS 21.2.005 v5.0*   *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.024 v2.05*  *C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 10.0.024 v2.01*   *C6-00 RM-624 BRAZIL 10.2.022 v1.02*   *E71 RM-407 BRAZIL 500.21.009 v10.01*   *C6-00 RM-612 SWAP 10.0.021 v1.01*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 14.10 OperatorDP*   *N96 RM-247 EMEA 30.033 v7.19*   *N97 RM-505 EMEA 22.0.110 v8.04*   *N97 RM-507 NAM 22.2.110 v8.02*   *6700 Slide RM-577 AMERICAS 033.014 v2.01*  *6700 Slide RM-577 SEAP 032.008 v1.01*  *6700 Slide RM-577 SEAP 032.008 v1.0*  *6700 Slide RM-577 H3G 032.108 v1.0*   *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.05*   *7230 RM-598 CareDP 2.6 OperatorDP*   *3600 Slide RM-352 CareDP 6.90 NDT 07.23 57.23*    *DCT-4*   *1661 RH-121 dp v 05.90 MCUSW 05.01*   *1661 RH-122 dp v 05.81 MCUSW 05.01 CareDP*     *Service Manual*   *X3-02 RM-639 Service Manual L1L2 Version 2.0*  *N97 RM-505, RM-506, RM-507 Service Manual and Schematics*  *N8-00 RM-596 Service Manual Level 1&2 v4.0*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 02/09/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 032.010 v2.02*   *N86 8MP RM-484 CHINA 30.009 v16.02*   *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.12*   *E72 RM-530 CareDP 8.0 051.018 EUROPE*  *E72 RM-530 CareDP 7.0 051.018 MEA*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 032.010 v2.03*   *X3-00 RM-540 CareDP 4.10 OperatorDP*   *6700 Classic RM-470 CareDP 12.11 OperatorDP*  *6700 Classic RM-470 CareDP 11.15 OperatorDP*   *2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 7.13 NDT 10.45*   *6120 Classic RM-243 CareDP 41.5 APAC*  *6120 Classic RM-243 CareDP 41.4 APAC*   *X5-00 RM-627 Indonesia 042.008 v2.0*   *X6 RM-552 CHINA 20.1.005.1 v4.01*   *6303i Classic RM-638 CareDP 2.7 OperatorDP*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.02*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 APAC 51.0.006 v14.01*   *C6-00 RM-624 NAM 11.2.029 v3.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 11.0.029 v3.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 11.0.029 v3.0*   *7230 RM-604 CareDP 2.14 OperatorDP*   *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 AMERICAS 31.0.005 v6.01*   *E5-00 RM-632 SEAP 042.007 v2.01*  *E5-00 RM-632 MEA 042.007 v2.1*   *X2-00 RM-618 CareDP 3.10 OperatorDP*   *5320 XpressMusic RM-409 APAC 06.203 v16.01*   *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.024 v2.04*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.024 v2.03*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.024 v2.02*  *C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 10.0.024 v2.02*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 032.010 v2.01*   *X6 RM-552 CHINA 20.1.005.1 v4.0*   *6702 Slide RM-682 SEAP CHINA 033.014 v1.0*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.01*   *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.11*  *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.10*  *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.09*  *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.08*  *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.07*  *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.06*  *N97 Mini RM-555 APAC 12.0.110 v4.03*  *N97 Mini RM-555 MENA 12.0.110 v4.02*   *E66 RM-343 EURO 500.21.009 v11.05*  *E66 RM-343 EURO 500.21.009 v11.04*  *E66 RM-343 APAC 500.21.009 v11.02*   *N95 RM-160 NAM 35.2.001 v5.01*   *X6 RM-559 CHINA 21.0.004 v5.05*   *5235 RM-594 LTACWM 20.8.007 v2.03*   *N97 RM-505 EMEA 22.0.110 v8.05*   *N85 RM-333 EUROPE 31.002 v8.06*  *N85 RM-333 EUROPE 31.002 v8.05*   *5235 RM-588 APACCWM 21.6.005 v3.0*  *5235 RM-588 EUROPECWM 21.6.005 v3.0*  *5235 RM-588 CHINACWM 21.6.005 v3.0*  *5235 RM-588 MEACWM 21.6.005 v3.0*  *5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.08*   *5320 XpressMusic RM-409 CareDP 16.0 APAC 26 06.203*  *5320 XpressMusic RM-409 CareDP 5.0 APAC 05.16*   *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 034.001 v6.09*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 034.001 v6.08*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 033.002 v5.15, v5.14, v5.13*   *N900 RX-51 CARE 10.2010.19.1 v11.0*  *N900 RX-51 CARE 10.2010.19.1 v10.0*  *N900 RX-51 CARE 10.2010.19.1 v8.0*  *N900 RX-51 CARE 3.2010.02.8 v9.0*   *E72 RM-529 SEAP 031.023 v6.01*   *X5-00 RM-678 Mcusw 11.1026.019*   *C5-01 RM-677 Mcusw 10.1026.018*   *E5-00 RM-632 SEAP 042.007 v2.0*  *E5-00 RM-632 MEA 042.007 v2.0*  *E5-00 RM-632 EUROPE3 042.007 v1.01*  *E5-00 RM-632 EUROPE2 042.007 v1.01*  *E5-00 RM-632 EUROPE1 042.007 v1.01*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 042.007 v1.0*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO2 042.007 v1.0*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.007 v1.0*   *5320 XpressMusic RM-409 CHINA 06.203 v16.02*  *5320 XpressMusic RM-409 CHINA 06.203 v16.01*   *3208 Classic RM-572 CareDP 6.0 NDT 10.50*   *Dct-4*  *2220 Slide RM-591 CareDP 12.3 OperatorDP*  *2320 Classic RM-515 CareDP 60.11 OperatorDP*   *Service Manual*  *N97 mini RM-553, RM-555 Service Manual L1L2 v4.0*   *N8-00 RM-596 Service Manual L3_4 version 2.0*   *5250 (RM-684) Service Manual for Service Level 1 and 2*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 12/09/10 Newest flash files:  BB5 
6700 Slide RM-576 BASIC 033.014 v1.0  
5250 RM-684 LSWAP 10.0.011 v1.0
5250 RM-684 SWAP 10.0.011 v1.0  
X3-02 RM-639 CareDP 1.10 OperatorDP  
C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 14.14 OperatorDP  
E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.007 v1.02  
N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.12  
C6-00 RM-612 SWAP 10.0.021 v1.02  
X3-00 RM-540 CareDP 4.11 OperatorDP  
N86 8MP RM-484 EUROPE 30.009 v16.03  
6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 033.014 v3.03 
6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 033.014 v3.02 
6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 033.014 v3.01  
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 AMERICAS 31.0.005 v6.02  
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 SWAP 31.0.101 v6.0  
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 31.0.005 v6.02  
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.04 
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 APAC 51.0.006 v14.02  
X3-02 RM-639 CareDP 1.00 NDT 05.30  
E52 RM-481 CareDP 6.0 051.018 SEAP 
E52 RM-481 CareDP 4.0 051.018 EUROPE  
C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 14.13 NDT 04.45 
E52 RM-469 CareDP 7.0 051.018 SEAP 
E52 RM-469 CareDP 7.0 051.018 EUROPE 
E52 RM-469 CareDP 5.0 051.018 CHINA  
C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 11.0.029 v3.01  
C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 032.010 v2.04  
E52 RM-469 CareDP 7.0 051.018 MEA  
N97 RM-505 APAC 22.0.110 v8.02  
5250 RM-684 APAC 10.0.011 v1.01 
5250 RM-684 APAC 10.0.011 v1.0 
5250 RM-684 EUROPE 10.0.011 v1.01 
5250 RM-684 EUROPE 10.0.011 v1.0 
5250 RM-684 CHINA 10.0.011 v1.0  
2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 7.14 OperatorDP 
2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 7.12 OperatorDP  
5250 RM-684 MEA 10.0.011 v1.0 
5250 RM-684 LTA 10.0.011 v1.0  
2690 RM-635 CareDP 13.12 OperatorDP  
N97 Mini RM-555 LSWAP 11.0.045 v2.02 
N97 Mini RM-555 SWAP 11.0.045 v2.01  
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.03  
7230 RM-604 CareDP 2.15 OperatorDP  
C6-00 RM-612 SEAP 11.0.029 v3.0 
C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.024 v2.07 
C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.021 v2.06  
N97 Mini RM-555 APE ONLY ENO 09w40 v0.032   Feel The power!!

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*BB5*  *E72 RM-529 CareDP 7.0 051.018 APAC*  *E72 RM-529 CareDP 7.0 051.018 EUROPE*  *E72 RM-529 CareDP 7.0 051.018 LTA*   *N97 RM-505 EMEA 22.0.110 v8.06*  *N97 RM-505 MENA 22.0.110 v8.02*   *N85 RM-333 EUROPE 31.002 v8.07*   *E72 RM-530 CareDP 7.0 051.018 APAC*  *E72 RM-530 CareDP 2.0 051.018 LTA*   *3710 Fold RM-510 CareDP 3.00 NDT 09.73*  *3710 Fold RM-510 CareDP 2.7 OperatorDP*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 14.12 OperatorDP*  *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 14.11 NDT 04.45*   *7230 RM-598 CareDP 2.7 OperatorDP*   *C5-00 RM-688 SEAP 032.010 v1.0*   *N86 8MP RM-486 CHINA 30.009 v5.02*   *Service Manual*  *X3-02 RM-639 Service Schematics Version 1.0*   *X5-01 RM-627 Service Manual Level 1&2 v3.0*   *X3-02 RM-639 Service Manual Level 3&4 v1.0*   *E5-00 RM-632, RM-634 Service Hints version 1.0*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 25/09/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *E66 RM-420 BRZ 500.21.009 v11.01*   *6120 Classic RM-243 CareDP 41.6 APAC*   *5330 Mobile TV Edition RM-615 CareDP 1.10 OperatorDP*   *2730 Classic RM-579 CareDP 7.12 OperatorDP*  *2730 Classic RM-579 CareDP 7.11 OperatorDP*   *E63 RM-449 LTA 500.21.009 v10.02*   *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.14*  *X6 RM-559 APAC 21.0.004 v5.05*   *X3-00 RM-540 CareDP 4.12 OperatorDP*   *6600i Slide RM-570 CareDP 11.10 OperatorDP*  *6600i Slide RM-570 CareDP 11.9 NDT 36.60 SWAP 36.60*  *6600i Slide RM-570 CareDP 11.8 OperatorDP*  *6600i Slide RM-570 CareDP 11.7 OperatorDP*   *E5-00 RM-632 MEA 042.007 v2.02*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 042.007 v1.05*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO2 042.007 v1.03*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.007 v1.06*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 041.021 v1.06*   *5250 RM-684 EUROPE 10.0.011 v1.03*  *5250 RM-684 APAC 10.0.011 v1.04*   *C5-00 RM-645 CHINA 032.010 v2.01*  *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 031.022 v1.19*   *N97 RM-507 NAM 21.2.045 v6.03*   *E51 RM-244 EMEA 410.34.001 v5.08*  *E51 RM-244 EMEA 410.34.001 v5.06*  *E51 RM-244 EMEA 410.34.001 v5.05*   *C6-00 RM-624 LTA 11.2.029 v3.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 11.0.029 v3.03*  *C6-00 RM-624 BRAZIL 10.2.022 v1.03*   *N95 RM-159 NAM 35.0.002 v8.0*   *3610 Fold RM-429 dp 02.8 sw 03.56*  *3610 Fold RM-429 dp 02.4 sw 03.56*  *3610 Fold RM-429 dp 02.3 sw 03.56*  *3610 Fold RM-429 dp 02.2 sw 03.56*  *3610 Fold RM-429 dp 02.1 sw 03.56*  *3610 Fold RM-429 dp 02.0 sw 03.56*   *E5-00 RM-632 SWAP 041.021 v1.0*   *6316s RM-595 Software dp releases 4602BIDG 001*   *7020 RM-497 CareDP 11.8 OperatorDP*   *E5-00 RM-632 SEAP 042.007 v2.02*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 042.007 v1.03*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 041.021 v1.04*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 041.021 v1.02*   *5250 RM-684 APAC 10.0.011 v1.03*  *5250 RM-684 APAC 10.0.011 v1.02*  *5250 RM-684 EUROPE 10.0.011 v1.02*   *E71 RM-346 EURO 500.21.009 v10.11*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 500.21.009 v10.10*  *E71 RM-346 APAC 500.21.009 v10.03*   *E72 RM-530 Europe 051.018 v8.05*  *E72 RM-530 Europe 051.018 v8.03*  *E72 RM-530 Minor DP releases 031.024*  *E72 RM-530 Minor DP releases 031.023*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 15.10 OperatorDP*   *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 1.0 BASIC*   *N95 8GB RM-320 LTA 35.0.001 v7.04*  *N95 8GB RM-320 EURO 35.0.001 v7.02*   *E5-00 RM-634 LTA SWAP 041.021 v1.0*   *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.13*   *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 11.0.029 v3.01*   *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 31.0.005 v6.03*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.05*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.28*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 032.010 v2.05*   *N97 Mini RM-555 APAC 12.0.110 v4.04*   *E63 RM-437 EURO 500.21.009 v10.04*  *E63 RM-437 EURO 500.21.009 v10.03*  *E63 RM-437 APAC 500.21.009 v10.03*  *E63 RM-437 APAC 500.21.009 v10.02*   *6600 Fold RM-325 CareDP 21.6 OperatorDP*   *5130 XpressMusic RM-495 CareDP 18.14 OperatorDP*   *E63 RM-450 BRA 500.21.009 v10.01*   *E71 RM-346 EURO 500.21.009 v10.09*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 500.21.009 v10.08*   *E63 RM-449 LTA 500.21.009 v10.01*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 15.00 NDT 04.60*   *3710 Fold RM-509 CareDP 3.00 NDT 09.73*   *C6-00 RM-624 LSWAP 11.2.029 v1.0*   *C6-00 RM-612 LSWAP 10.0.021 v1.01*   *C5-00 RM-688 SEAP 032.010 v1.01*   *6303 Classic RM-443 CareDP 9.14 OperatorDP*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.06*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 MENA 51.0.006 v14.01*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.27*   *DCT-4*   *1800 RM-653 dp v 08.10 MCUSW 05.80*   *2220 Slide RM-590 CareDP 13.11 OperatorDP*  *2220 Slide RM-590 CareDP 13.10 OperatorDP*  *2220 Slide RM-590 CareDP 13.00 NDT 10.25*  *2220 Slide RM-590 CareDP 12.5 OperatorDP*   *1616 RH-125 dp v 07.10 MCUSW 05.80 Care*   *1616 RH-126 dp v 07.10 MCUSW 05.80 Care*   *C1-00 RM-689 dp v 11.00 MCUSW 03.00*   *1800 RM-653 dp v 08.20 MCUSW 05.80*  *1800 RM-653 dp v 08.00 MCUSW 05.80*   *1280 RM-647 dp v 05.00 MCUSW 05.80*   *1616 RH-125 dp v 07.00 MCUSW 05.80*    *Service Manual*    *N85 RM-333 RM-334 Service Schematics v2.0*   *5235 CWM RM-588, RM-594, RM-629, Service Manual L1L2 v1.0*   *C7-00 RM-675 Service Manual L3_4 version 2.0*  *C7-00 RM-675 Service Schematics version 2.0*  *C7-00 RM-675 L1L2 Service Manual Version 2.0*   *C6-01 RM-601 RM-718 Service Manual L3_4 v.1.0*  *C6-01 RM-601 RM-718 Service Schematics v2.0*  *C6-01 RM-601 RM-718 L1L2 Service Manual 1.0*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 03/10/10 Newest flash files:*  *BB5*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.08*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.30*   *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.16*   *3710 Fold RM-509 CareDP 3.10 OperatorDP*   *7230 RM-598 CareDP 2.8 OperatorDP*   *6210 Navigator RM-367 CareDP 9.0 EMEA 05.601*   *N86 8MP RM-484 EUROPE 30.009 v16.05*   *N97 RM-505 EMEA 22.0.110 v8.08*  *N97 RM-505 EMEA 22.0.110 v8.07*   *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.13*  *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 11.0.102 v3.22*  *6700 Slide RM-576 H3G 033.114 v2.0*  *6700 Slide RM-576 SEAP CHINA 033.014 v2.04, v2.05*   *5235 RM-594 LTACWM 21.8.005 v3.01*  *5235 RM-594 LTACWM 21.8.005 v3.0*   *5230 RM-594 LTA 21.2.005 v4.01*  *5230 RM-594 LTA 20.2.005 v3.09, v3.10*   *5235 RM-594 LTACWM 20.8.007 v2.04*  *5235 RM-594 LTACWM 20.8.007 v2.0*   *E75 RM-412 MEA 211.12.01 v8.01*  *E75 RM-412 MEA 202.12.01 v8.02, v8.03*  *E75 RM-412 EURO 211.12.01 v7.07, v7.09*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 APAC 51.0.006 v14.03*   *E75 RM-412 EURO 211.12.01 v7.03, v7.05, v7.06*  *E75 RM-412 EURO 211.12.01 v7.01, v7.02*  *E75 RM-412 EURO 210.12.15 v7.08, v6.04*  *E75 RM-412 EURO 202.12.01 v6.03*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.07*   *E66 RM-343 EURO 501.21.001 v13.03*  *E66 RM-343 EURO 500.21.009 v11.08*   *5233 RM-625 CHINA2G 21.1.004 v4.02*  *5233 RM-625 EUROPE 21.1.004 v3.03*   *5230 RM-629 BRAZIL 20.4.005 v3.05*   *X3-02 RM-639 CareDP 2.00 NDT 05.32*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 032.010 v2.07*   *5230 RM-588 CHINA 21.0.004 v7.02*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 21.0.004 v7.03, v7.02*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.24, v6.25, v6.26*   *X2-00 RM-618 CareDP 3.11 OperatorDP*   *E66 RM-420 BRZ 501.21.001 v13.02*   *6700 Classic RM-470 CareDP 12.12 OperatorDP*   *6303i Classic RM-638 CareDP 2.8 OperatorDP*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-428 LTA 51.2.007 v15.01*   *X6 RM-551 AMERICAS 21.2.005 v5.01*   *E63 RM-437 EURO 501.21.001 v12.02*  *E63 RM-437 EURO 501.21.001 v12.01*  *E63 RM-437 APAC 501.21.001 v12.01*  *E63 RM-437 EURO 501.21.001 v12.0*  *E63 RM-437 APAC 501.21.001 v12.0*   *E66 RM-420 BRZ 501.21.001 v13.01*  *E66 RM-420 BRZ 501.21.001 v13.0*   *N86 8MP RM-484 EUROPE 30.009 v16.04*  *N86 8MP RM-484 SEAP 30.009 v16.01*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 032.010 v2.06*  *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 031.022 v1.20*   *E71 RM-346 EURO 501.21.001 v12.04*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 501.21.001 v12.03*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 501.21.001 v12.02*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 501.21.001 v12.01*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 501.21.001 v12.0*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 411.21.001 v11.01*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 411.21.001 v11.0*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 15.11 OperatorDP*   *N96 RM-247 EMEA 30.033 v7.20*   *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.15*   *E72 RM-530 SEAP 051.018 v7.01*   *X6 RM-559 8gb SWAP LSWAP 21.0.004 v3.0*   *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 034.001 v6.10, v6.11, v6.12*   *E66 RM-343 EURO 501.21.001 v13.02*  *E66 RM-343 EURO 501.21.001 v13.01*  *E66 RM-343 EURO 501.21.001 v13.0*   *E63 RM-437 APAC 411.21.001 v11.01*  *E63 RM-437 APAC 411.21.001 v11.0*   *E66 RM-343 EURO 500.21.009 v11.07*  *E66 RM-343 EURO 500.21.009 v11.06*  *E66 RM-343 APAC 500.21.009 v11.03*   *6720 Classic RM-424 EUROPE 031.022 v4.03*   *DCT-4*   *1800 RM-669 dp v 03.10 MCUSW 05.36*  *1800 RM-669 dp v 02.20 MCUSW 05.35*  *Service Manual*   *C1-01 RM-607 RM-608 Service Manual L1L2 v1.0*   *E5-00 (RM-632, RM-634) Service Schematics v3.0*   *C3-01 RM-640, C3-01m RM-662 Service Schematics v1.0*  *C3-01, C3-01m, RM-640, RM-662 Service Manual L1L2 v1.0*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 06/10/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *C6-00 RM-612 MEA 11.0.029 v3.0*   *DCT-4*   *1616 RH-125_dp_v_03_31_MCUSW04_65.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_02_60_MCUSW04_10_Care.exe* *1616 RH-125_dp_v_03_30_MCUSW04_65.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_03_21_MCUSW04_65_Care.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_01_60_MCUSW03_61_CareDP.exe* *1616 RH-125_dp_v_03_20_MCUSW04_65.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_03_11_MCUSW04_65.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_02_50_MCUSW04_10.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_02_40_MCUSW04_10.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_01_50_MCUSW03_61.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_03_10_MCUSW04_65_Care.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_02_30_MCUSW04_10_Care.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_02_20_MCUSW04_10_Care.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_02_1_MCUSW04_10.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_02_01_MCUSW04_10_HW_F.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_01_40_MCUSW03_61_Care.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_01_30_MCUSW03_61_CareDP.exe* *1616 RH-125_dp_v_03_00_MCUSW04_65_HW_F.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_02_00_MCUSW04_10_HW_F1.1.exe*  *1616 RH-125_dp_v_01_20_MCUSW03_61_Care.exe*    *Phoenix and Nokia Care Suite:*   *Phoenix_Service_Software_2010_24_8_43820.exe*   *NokiaCareSuiteUserGuide4_0.doc*  *NokiaCareSuiteForStore-2010_36_4.msi*     *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 15/10/10 Newest flash files:*   *BB5*  *2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 13.00 NDT 09.98*  *2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 12.13, 12.14 OperatorDP*  *2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 12.11, 12.12 OperatorDP*   *2730 Classic RM-579 CareDP 7.14 OperatorDP*  *2730 Classic RM-579 CareDP 7.13 OperatorDP*   *2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 7.16 OperatorDP*  *2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 7.15 OperatorDP*   *2330 Classic RM-512 CareDP 11.12 OperatorDP*  *2330 Classic RM-512 CareDP 11.11 OperatorDP*   *X2-00 RM-618 CareDP 4.10 NDT 04.90*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.10*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.09*   *X3-00 RM-540 CareDP 4.13 OperatorDP*   *2720 Fold RM-520 CareDP 13.5 OperatorDP*  *2720 Fold RM-520 CareDP 13.4 OperatorDP*   *6303 Classic RM-443 CareDP 9.15 OperatorDP*   *7230 RM-604 CareDP 2.16 OperatorDP*   *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 11.0.029 v3.08*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 11.0.029 v3.07*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 11.0.029 v3.06*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 11.0.029 v3.05*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 11.0.029 v3.04*  *C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 11.0.029 v3.03*  *C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 11.0.029 v3.02*   *E51 RM-244 APAC 410.34.001 v5.02*  *E51 RM-244 APAC 410.34.001 v5.01*   *C5-01 RM-677 Mcusw 11.1026.023*   *N8-00 RM-596 MEA 011.012 v1.00*   *7230 RM-598 CareDP 3.0 NDT 09.83*   *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 APAC 31.0.005 v6.01*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 30.0.009 v5.11*   *N97 Mini RM-555 APAC 11.0.102 v3.18*   *N97 RM-505 EMEA 22.0.110 v8.09*   *5233 RM-625 EUROPE 21.1.102 v4.0*  *5233 RM-625 APAC 21.1.102 v6.0*  *5233 RM-625 AMERICA 21.1.102 v2.0*  *5233 RM-625 EUROPE 21.1.004 v3.04*  *5233 RM-625 AMERICA 21.1.004 v1.01*   *6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 033.014 v3.05*  *6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 033.014 v3.04*   *6700 Slide RM-577 AMERICAS 033.014 v2.02*  *6700 Slide RM-577 AMERICAS 032.005 v1.06*   *6303i Classic RM-638 CareDP 3.00 NDT 09.83*    *7230 RM-604 CareDP 3.0 NDT 09.83*   *X2-00 RM-618 CareDP 4.00 NDT 04.90*   *5230 RM-588 MEA 21.0.004 v6.01*  *5230 RM-629 BRAZIL 20.4.005 v3.06*   *6700 Slide RM-576 BASIC 033.014 v2.0*   *N8-00 RM-596 euro 011.012 v1.00*  *N8-00 RM-596 seap 011.012 v1.00*  *N8-00 RM-596 russia 011.012 v1.00*  *N8-00 RM-596 china 011.012 v1.00*  *N8-00 RM-596 nam 011.012 v1.00*  *N8-00 RM-596 lta 011.012 v1.00*   *E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.007 v1.01*  *E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.007 v1.0*  *DCT-4*   *1680 Classic RM-394 CareDP 8.60 sw 07.60*   *2600 Classic RM-340 CareDP 7.60 sw 07.60*  *2600 Classic RM-340 dp 06.20 sw 05.21*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 18/10/10 Newest flash files*    BB5  X3-02 RM-639 CareDP 3.00 NDT 05.60   *C7-00 RM-675 swap 012.003 v1.00 
C7-00 RM-675 euro 012.003 v1.03 
C7-00 RM-675 euro 012.003 v1.02 
C7-00 RM-675 china 012.003 v1.01  
X5-00 RM-678 Mcusw 12.1026.023  * *C7-00 RM-675 euro 012.003 v1.01 
C7-00 RM-675 euro 012.003 v1.00 
C7-00 RM-675 mea 012.003 v1.00 
C7-00 RM-675 seap 012.003 v1.00 
C7-00 RM-675 china 012.003 v1.00 
C7-00 RM-675 russia 012.003 v1.00  
5130 XpressMusic RM-495 CareDP 20.00 NDT 07.97 
5130 XpressMusic RM-495 CareDP 18.15 OperatorDP  
2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 8.00 NDT 10.47  
2690 RM-635 CareDP 14.00 NDT 10.60 
2690 RM-635 CareDP 13.14 OperatorDP 
2690 RM-635 CareDP 13.13 OperatorDP  
5130 XpressMusic RM-496 CareDP 18.3 OperatorDP  
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 31.0.005 v6.04  
5800 XpressMusic RM-428 LTA 51.2.007 v15.02  
X6 RM-551 AMERICAS 21.2.005 v5.02   Update 18/10/10 Newest flash files  * *Service Manual * *C3-01 RM-640 C3-01m RM-662 Service Schematics v2.0 
C3-01 C3-01m RM-640 RM-662 Service Manual L3&4 v1.0  * *C5-03 RM-697 RM-719 L1L2 Service Manual 2.0   Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Newest Flash File Uploaded:   *Firmware Nokia 5330 MTV RM-615 CareDP 1.6 NDT 06.80 06.85*  *Firmware Nokia 5800 XpressMusic RM-356 APAC 50.0.005 v13.04*  *Firmware Nokia N85 RM-335 EDGE 31.002 v8.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-593 AWS 12.8.095 v1.01*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-593 AWS 12.8.095 v1.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 SWAPITALY 10.0.067 v1.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 SWAPCWM 12.6.092 v1.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5233 RM-625 CHINA2G 12.1.092 v2.0*  *Firmware Nokia 6750 RM-381 Care 5.00 4.99 5.93*  *Firmware Nokia N97 mini RM-555 APAC 11.0.105 v3.13*  *Firmware Nokia 6700 classic RM-470 CareDP 11.10 OperatorDP*  *Firmware Nokia N900 RX-51 CARE 3.2010.02.8 v6.0*  *Firmware Nokia 6700 Slide RM-576 APAC 032.005 v1.01*  *Firmware Nokia 7230 RM-598 CareDP 2.2 OperatorDP*  *Firmware Nokia C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 12.0 NDT 03.35*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-629 BRAZIL 12.4.092 v3.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 APACCWM 12.6.092 v1.01*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 APACCWM 12.6.092 v1.0*  *Firmware Nokia E55 RM-482 EUROPE 031.012 v3.02*  *Firmware Nokia C5-00 RM-645 CHINA 031.022 v1.02*  *Firmware Nokia C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 1.01 CHINA*  *Firmware Nokia C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 1.0 CHINA*  *Firmware Nokia 7230 RM-604_CareDP 2.8 OperatorDP*  *Firmware Nokia 7230 RM-604 CareDP 2.7 NDT 06.90*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.01*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.0*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.04*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.03*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.01*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.0*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 AMERICAS 20.0.005 v3.0*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 APAC 20.0.005 v4.01*   *Feel The Power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Newest Flash File Uploaded:*   *Firmware Nokia 5330 MTV RM-615 CareDP 1.6 NDT 06.80 06.85*  *Firmware Nokia 5800 XpressMusic RM-356 APAC 50.0.005 v13.04*  *Firmware Nokia N85 RM-335 EDGE 31.002 v8.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-593 AWS 12.8.095 v1.01*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-593 AWS 12.8.095 v1.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 SWAPITALY 10.0.067 v1.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 SWAPCWM 12.6.092 v1.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5233 RM-625 CHINA2G 12.1.092 v2.0*  *Firmware Nokia 6750 RM-381 Care 5.00 4.99 5.93*  *Firmware Nokia N97 mini RM-555 APAC 11.0.105 v3.13*  *Firmware Nokia 6700 classic RM-470 CareDP 11.10 OperatorDP*  *Firmware Nokia N900 RX-51 CARE 3.2010.02.8 v6.0*  *Firmware Nokia 6700 Slide RM-576 APAC 032.005 v1.01*  *Firmware Nokia 7230 RM-598 CareDP 2.2 OperatorDP*  *Firmware Nokia C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 12.0 NDT 03.35*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-629 BRAZIL 12.4.092 v3.0*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 APACCWM 12.6.092 v1.01*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 APACCWM 12.6.092 v1.0*  *Firmware Nokia E55 RM-482 EUROPE 031.012 v3.02*  *Firmware Nokia C5-00 RM-645 CHINA 031.022 v1.02*  *Firmware Nokia C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 1.01 CHINA*  *Firmware Nokia C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 1.0 CHINA*  *Firmware Nokia 7230 RM-604_CareDP 2.8 OperatorDP*  *Firmware Nokia 7230 RM-604 CareDP 2.7 NDT 06.90*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.01*  *Firmware Nokia 5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.0*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.04*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.03*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.01*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.0*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 AMERICAS 20.0.005 v3.0*  *Firmware Nokia X6 RM-559 APAC 20.0.005 v4.01  *

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 03/11/10 Newest flash files: *  *Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.*   *BB5*   *N97 Mini RM-553 NAM 12.2.121 v5.01*   *N8-00 RM-596 LTA 011.012 v1.01*   *C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.003 v1.06*   *6303i Classic RM-638 CareDP 3.11 OperatorDP*   *E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.010 v2.01*  *E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.010 v2.0*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.010 v2.04*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO2 041.021 v2.03*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 042.010 v2.01*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 042.010 v2.0*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO2 042.007 v2.02*   *E90 RA-6 EMEA 400.34.93 v8.03*   *N900 RX-51 Vanilla 20.2010.36.2 v5.0*   *7230 RM-598 CareDP 3.10 OperatorDP*   *N8-00 RM-596 SEAP 011.012 v1.04*   *X2-00 RM-618 CareDP 4.11 OperatorDP*   *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 21.0.004 v7.06*   *N86 8MP RM-486 CHINA 30.101 v6.01*   *C3-01 RM-640 CareDP 1.10 OperatorDP*   *C7-00 RM-675 RUSSIA 012.003 v1.02*  *C7-00 RM-675 MEA 012.003 v1.01*   *N97 Mini RM-553 NAM 12.2.121 v5.0*   *2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 18.00 NDT 09.67*  *2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 16.00 OperatorDP*  *2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 15.12 OperatorDP*  *2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 15.11 OperatorDP*  *2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 15.10 OperatorDP*  *2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 15.00 NDT 09.67*  *2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 14.13 OperatorDP*  *2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 14.12 OperatorDP*   *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.15*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 032.010 v2.10*   *6730 Classic RM-566 CHINA 031.023 v5.05*   *C7-00 RM-675 CHINA 012.003 v1.02*   *X6 RM-552 CHINA 21.1.004 v5.01*  *X6 RM-552 CHINA 21.1.004 v5.0*   *E5-00 RM-632 EURO2 042.010 v2.01*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-428 LTA 51.2.007 v15.03*   *C6-00 RM-624 SEAP 11.2.029 v3.0*   *C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.003 v1.05*   *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.18*  *X6 RM-559 APAC 21.0.004 v5.06*  *X6 RM-559 MEA 8GB 21.0.004 v5.0*   *6303i Classic RM-638 CareDP 3.10 OperatorDP*   *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 APAC 31.0.005 v6.02*   *C6-00 RM-624 NAM 10.2.024 v2.02*  *C6-00 RM-624 NAM 10.2.022 v2.04, v2.03*  *C6-00 RM-624 SEAP 11.2.029 v3.01*  *C6-00 RM-624 SEAP 10.2.022 v1.01, v1.02*  *C6-00 RM-624 BRAZIL 10.2.022 v1.0*   *N8-00 RM-596 EURO 011.012 v1.09*  *N8-00 RM-596 EURO 011.012 v1.08*   *N86 8MP RM-484 EUROPE 30.009 v16.06*   *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 051.018 v7.05*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 051.018 v7.04*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 051.018 v7.02*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 051.018 v7.01*   *5250 RM-684 APAC 10.0.012 v2.0*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.11*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 50.0.005 v13.31*   *E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.010 v2.01*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.010 v2.0* *E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.007 v2.03*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.007 v2.02*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 041.021 v1.08*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 042.007 v1.07*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO2 042.007 v1.04*   *E63 RM-450 BRA 501.21.001 v12.04*  *E63 RM-450 BRA 501.21.001 v12.03*   *N8-00 RM-596 swap 011.012 v1.00*    *DCT-4*   *2680 Slide RM-392 dp 51.30 sw 56.17*   *1680 Classic RM-394 CareDP 9.40 OperatorDP*   *2680 RM-392 CareDP 50.50 06.17*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 09/11/10 Newest flash files:*  *Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.*     *BB5*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.20*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.19*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 17.00 NDT 07.20*   *C6-01 RM-718 euro 012.006 v1.00*  *C6-01 RM-718 mea 012.006 v1.00*  *C6-01 RM-718 seap 012.006 v1.00*   *7230 RM-604 CareDP 3.10 OperatorDP*   *E63 RM-437 EURO 501.21.001 v12.04*  *E63 RM-437 APAC 500.21.009 v10.04*   *2330 Classic RM-512 CareDP 11.14 OperatorDP*  *2330 Classic RM-512 CareDP 11.13 OperatorDP*   *E71 RM-346 APAC 500.21.009 v10.04*  *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 11/11/10 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.   *  *BB5*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 051.018 v7.06*  *E52 RM-469 MEA 051.018 v7.01*   *N8-00 RM-596 EURO 011.012 v1.10*   *5130 XpressMusic RM-495 CareDP 18.17 OperatorDP*   *E51 RM-244 EMEA 410.34.001 v5.10*  *E51 RM-244 EMEA 410.34.001 v5.09*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 032.010 v2.11*  *C5-00 RM-645 CHINA 032.010 v2.02*  *C5-00 RM-645 MEA 032.010 v2.01*   *E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.010 v2.02*   *2690 RM-635 CareDP 14.10 OperatorDP*   *2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 13.11 OperatorDP*   *X3-02 RM-639 CareDP 3.11 OperatorDP*   *E66 RM-343 EURO 500.21.009 v11.09*  *E66 RM-343 APAC 500.21.009 v11.04*   *DCT-4*  *C1-00 RM-689 dp v 11.10 MCUSW 03.00*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 15/11/10 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.  *  *BB5*  *X3-00 RM-540 CareDP 5.00 NDT 08.54 *  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 051.018 v7.03 
E52 RM-469 EUROPE 051.018 v7.08 
E52 RM-469 EUROPE 051.018 v7.07 *  *E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.007 v1.02 *  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.010 v2.07 
E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.010 v2.06 
E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.010 v2.05 *  *3720 Classic RM-518 CareDP 3.10 OperatorDP *  *C3-01 RM-640 CareDP 2.00 NDT 05.61 *  *C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.003 v1.07 
C7-00 RM-675 RUSSIA 012.003 v1.03 *  *N8-00 RM-596 EURO 011.012 v1.11 *  *7230 RM-604 CareDP 3.11 OperatorDP *  *6120 Classic RM-243 CareDP 41.8 APAC *  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 31.0.005 v6.06 *  *6790 Slide RM-599 NA 20.007 v7.02 
6790 Slide RM-599 NA 20.007 v7.01 
6790 Slide RM-599 CareDP NA 20.007 v7.0 *  *7020 RM-497 CareDP 11.10, 11.12, 11.13 OperatorDP*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 16/11/10 Newest flash files:*  *Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.*    *BB5*  *6700 Classic RM-470 CareDP 12.14 OperatorDP*   *C5-03 RM-697 EMEA 10.0.031 v2.0*  *C5-03 RM-697 APAC 10.0.031 v2.0*  *C5-03 RM-697 MENA 10.0.031 v2.0*  *C5-03 RM-697 CHINA 10.0.031 v2.0*   *C6-01 RM-718 euro 012.006 v1.01*   *C6-01 RM-601 CHINA 012.006 v1.01*    *Service Manual*  *C1-02 RM-643, RM-644 Service Manual L1L2 version 1.0*  *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 17/11/10 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.   *  *BB5*  *C5-03 RM-719 LTA 10.0.031 v1.0*   *N97 Mini RM-555 APAC 12.0.110 v4.06*   *N8-00 RM-596 SEAP 011.012 v1.05 
N8-00 RM-596 CHINA 011.012 v1.03*   *E63 RM-449 LTA 501.21.001 v12.03*   *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 11.0.029 v3.09, v3.11 
C6-00 RM-612 MEA 11.0.029 v3.03, v3.04 
C6-00 RM-612 MEA 11.0.029 v3.01, v3.02 
C6-00 RM-612 SEAP 11.0.029 v3.01 
C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 11.0.029 v3.04*   *C6-00 RM-624 LTA 11.2.029 v3.01 
C6-00 RM-624 BRAZIL 11.2.029 v3.01 
C6-00 RM-624 BRAZIL 10.2.022 v1.04*   *E72 RM-530 Europe 051.018 v8.12 
E72 RM-530 APAC 051.018 v7.06*   *5235 RM-588 APACCWM 21.6.005 v3.01*   *5230 RM-588 CHINA 21.6.005 v3.01 
5230 RM-588 APAC 21.0.004 v6.01 
5230 RM-588 EUROPE 21.0.004 v7.05 
5230 RM-588 EUROPE 21.0.004 v7.04 
5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.30, v6.31 
5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.27, v6.28, v6.29*   *5233 RM-625 AMERICA 21.1.102 v2.01*   *E63 RM-450 BRA 411.21.001 v11.01 
E63 RM-450 BRA 411.21.001 v11.0*  *Service Manual*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 Service Manual L1L2 version 8.0 *  *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 19/11/10 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.  *  *BB5*  *E72 RM-530 CareDP 9.0 052.005 EUROPE 
E72 RM-530 CareDP 3.0 052.005 LTA *  *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 032.010 v2.12  
E72 RM-584 CareDP 6.0 052.005 CHINA *  *5235 RM-594 LTACWM 21.8.103 v4.01 *  *C6-01 RM-601 swap 012.006 v1.00 *  *5230 RM-594 LTA 21.2.103 v5.01 
5230 RM-594 LTA 20.2.005 v3.11 *  *5230 RM-629 BRAZIL 12.8.092 v1.04  * *5233 RM-625 EUROPE 21.1.004 v3.05, v3.06, v3.07*   *DCT4*  *2680 Slide RM-500 CareDP 52.10 sw 05.40*   *Service Manual*  *5130 XpressMusic RM-495 RM-496 Service Manual L1&L2 v5.0*   *Phoenix*  *Phoenix_Service_Software_2010_38_5_44210.exe*   *Nokia Care Suite*  *NokiaCareSuiteForStore-2010_42_3.msi*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 22/11/10 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.   *  *BB5*  *C5-03 RM-697 CHINA 10.0.031 v2.01 *  *X2-00 RM-618 CareDP 4.13 OperatorDP 
X2-00 RM-618 CareDP 4.12 OperatorDP *  *C5-00 RM-645 CHINA 032.010 v2.03 *  *5330 MTV Edition RM-615 CareDP 1.13 OperatorDP *  *6700 Slide RM-576 DTAG 033.214 v2.0 
6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 033.014 v3.07*  *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 24/11/10 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.  *  *BB5*  *E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.007 v2.05*   *E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.007 v2.09*   *C7-00 RM-675 seap 012.004 v2.02 
C7-00 RM-675 china 012.004 v2.01 
C7-00 RM-675 nam 012.004 v2.01 
C7-00 RM-675 lta 012.004 v2.01 
C7-00 RM-675 mea 012.004 v2.01 
C7-00 RM-675 russia 012.004 v2.02 
C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.004 v2.01, v2.02, v2.03 
C7-00 RM-675 euro 012.004 v2.00 
C7-00 RM-675 mea 012.004 v2.00 
C7-00 RM-675 seap 012.004 v2.00 
C7-00 RM-675 russia 012.004 v2.00 
C7-00 RM-675 china 012.004 v2.00 
C7-00 RM-675 nam 012.004 v2.00 
C7-00 RM-675 lta 012.004 v2.00*   *N900 RX-51 CARE 20.2010.36.2 v13.0 
N900 RX-51 PRD 20.2010.36.2 v12*   *X2-01 RM-709 CareDP 10.00 NDT 07.10*   *N86 8MP RM-485 AMV 30.009 v16.02*   *E63 RM-437 APAC 501.21.001 v12.04 
E63 RM-437 APAC 500.21.009 v10.05*   *C6-01 RM-601 CHINA 012.006 v1.02*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 17.11 NDT 07.20 
C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 17.10 OperatorDP*   *6303i Classic RM-638 CareDP 3.12 OperatorDP*   *6700 Slide RM-577 SEAP 033.014 v2.01*   *2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 18.10 OperatorDP*   *2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 13.12 OperatorDP  
2323 Classic RM-543 CareDP 15.3, 15.5, 15.7, 15.8 OperatorDP *  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 32.0.007 v7.0*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 MEA 32.0.007 v7.0 
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 AMERICAS 32.0.007 v7.0 
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 APAC 32.0.007 v7.0 
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 CHINA 32.0.007 v7.0 
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 31.0.005 v6.07*  *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 27/11/10 Newest flash files:  *Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.*    *BB5*  *E52 RM-469 CareDP 8.0 052.003 EUROPE*  *E52 RM-469 CareDP 8.0 052.003 MEA*  *E52 RM-469 CareDP 8.0 052.003 SEAP*   *C3-01 RM-640 CareDP 2.10 OperatorDP*   *N8-00 RM-596 EURO 011.012 v1.12*  *N8-00 RM-596 LTA 011.012 v1.02*  *N8-00 RM-596 SEAP 011.012 v1.06*   *5130 XpressMusic RM-495 CareDP 18.18 NDT 07.95*   *3710 Fold RM-510 CareDP 3.11 OperatorDP*   *3710 Fold RM-509 CareDP 3.12 OperatorDP*   *7230 RM-604 CareDP 3.12 OperatorDP*   *7230 RM-598 CareDP 3.11 OperatorDP*   *2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 7.18 OperatorDP*   *2220 Slide RM-590 CareDP 13.14 OperatorDP*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.0*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 MENA 52.0.007 v15.0*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 APAC 52.0.007 v15.0*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 WAPI CHINA 52.0.007 v04.0*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 LTA 52.0.007 v15.0*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.18*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.17*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.16*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.15*   *C6-00 RM-624 SEAP 20.2.041 v4.0*  *C6-00 RM-624 NAM 20.2.041 v4.0*  *C6-00 RM-624 BRAZIL 20.2.041 v4.0*  *C6-00 RM-624 LTA 20.2.041 v4.0*   *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 20.0.041 v4.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 MEA 20.0.041 v4.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 SEAP 20.0.041 v4.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 20.0.041 v4.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 11.0.029 v3.12*  *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 10.0.021 v3.13*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 17.12 NDT 07.20*   *C7-00 RM-675 RUSSIA 012.003 v1.04*  *C7-00 RM-675 RUSSIA 012.004 v2.01*  *C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.003 v1.09*   *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 8GB 30.0.003 v8.0*  *X6 RM-559 MEA 8gb 30.0.003 v8.0*  *X6 RM-559 SEAP 8GB 30.0.003 v8.0*  *X6 RM-559 CHINA 3G WAPI 8GB 30.0.003 v4.0*  *X6 RM-559 CHINA 3G 8GB 30.0.003 v8.0*  *X6 RM-559 APAC 21.0.004 v5.07*   *DCT-4*   *2220 Slide RM-590 CareDP 13.14 OperatorDP*   *1661 RH-121 dp v 05.92 MCUSW 05.01 Care*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 03/12/10 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.   *  *BB5*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.010 v2.08*   *5230 RM-593 AWS 20.8.007 v2.04 
5230 RM-593 AWS 20.8.007 v2.03*   *N97 Mini RM-555 MENA 12.0.110 v4.03*   *E52 RM-481 CareDP 7.0 052.003 SEAP*   *E52 RM-469 CareDP 6.0 052.003 CHINA 
E52 RM-469 SEAP 051.018 v7.01*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 032.010 v2.13*   *C7-00 RM-675 RUSSIA 012.004 v2.03 
C7-00 RM-675 SEAP 012.003 v1.01*   *2330 Classic RM-512 CareDP 11.10 OperatorDP*   *E72 RM-530 Europe 051.018 v8.14 
E72 RM-530 Europe 051.018 v8.13  
5230 RM-593 AWS 20.8.007 v2.02 
5230 RM-593 AWS 20.8.007 v2.0*   *N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.17*   *N97 RM-505 MENA 22.0.110 v8.03*   *N900 RX-51 CARE 10.2010.19.1 v14.0*   *X6 RM-559 CHINA 3G 8GB 30.0.003 v8.01 
X6 RM-559 EUROPE 30.0.003 v8.0 
X6 RM-559 MEA 30.0.003 v8.0 
X6 RM-559 APAC 30.0.003 v8.0 
X6 RM-559 CHINA 30.0.003 v8.0*   *E72 RM-529 CareDP 8.0 052.005 LTA*   *C3-01 RM-640 CareDP 1.11 OperatorDP  
X6 RM-551 EUROPE 21.2.005 v5.0*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-428 LTA 51.2.007 v15.04*   *C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.004 v2.04*   *6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 033.014 v3.08*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.20 
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 51.0.006 v14.19*   *DCT-4*  *1616 RH-125 dp v 07.17 MCUSW 05.80 Care 
1616 RH-125 dp v 07.30 MCUSW 05.80 
1616 RH-125 dp v 07.12 MCUSW 05.80 Care*  *Service Manual*  *X2-01 RM-709 RM-717 Service Manual L1L2 Version 2.0*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 06/12/10 Newest flash files:  *Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.*   *BB5*   *5250 RM-684 APAC 11.0.008 v4.01*  *5250 RM-684 EUROPE 11.0.008 v4.01*  *5250 RM-684 EUROPE 11.0.008 v4.0*  *5250 RM-684 APAC 11.0.008 v4.0*  *5250 RM-684 CHINA 11.0.008 v4.0*  *5250 RM-684 LTA 11.0.008 v4.0*   *E5-00 RM-632 EURO2 042.010 v2.0*  *E5-00 RM-632 MEA 042.010 v3.0*  *E5-00 RM-632 SEAP 042.010 v3.0*   *6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 061.004 v4.0*  *6700 Slide RM-576 MEA 061.004 v3.0*  *6700 Slide RM-576 SEAP CHINA 061.004 v3.0*  *6700 Slide RM-576 INDIA 061.004 v3.0*   *6700 Slide RM-577 EUROPE 061.004 v2.0*  *6700 Slide RM-577 SEAP 061.004 v3.0*  *6700 Slide RM-577 AMERICAS 061.004 v3.0*   *C6-01 RM-718 EURO 012.006 v1.02*  *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 11/12/10 Newest flash files:*  *Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.*   *BB5*   *N900 RX-51 CARE 20.2010.36.2 v15.0*  *N900 RX-51 CARE 20.2010.36.2 v12*   *N8-00 RM-596 SEAP 011.012 v1.07*   *E72 RM-530 APAC 052.005 v8.01*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.05*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.04*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.03*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.02*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.01*   *C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.004 v2.06*   *E72 RM-530 Europe 052.005 v9.03*  *E72 RM-530 Europe 052.005 v9.02*  *E72 RM-530 CareDP 8.0 052.005 APAC*  *E72 RM-530 Europe 051.018 v8.16*  *E72 RM-530 APAC 051.018 v7.07*   *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 21.0.004 v5.22*   *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 3.0 061.005 EUROPE*  *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 3.0 061.005 SEAP*  *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 3.0 061.005 CHINA*   *E72 RM-529 LTA 052.005 v8.01*  *E72 RM-529 LTA 051.018 v7.03*  *E72 RM-529 EURO 051.018 v7.01*   *C6-00 RM-624 NAM 20.2.042 v5.0*   *5530 RM-504 AMERICAS 32.0.007 v7.01*   *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 21.0.102 v8.02*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 21.0.102 v8.01*  *5230 RM-588 CHINA 21.0.004 v7.03*  *5230 RM-588 APAC 21.0.004 v6.02*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 21.0.004 v7.07*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 20.0.005 v6.32*   *E72 RM-530 Europe 052.005 v9.01*  *E72 RM-530 CareDP 8.0 053.001 MEA*  *E72 RM-530 Europe 051.018 v8.15*   *C6-01 RM-718 EURO 012.006 v1.03*   *C6-00 RM-612 EURO 20.0.042 v5.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 MEA 20.0.042 v5.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 SEAP 20.0.042 v5.0*  *C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 20.0.042 v5.0*   *C6-00 RM-624 SEAP 20.2.042 v5.0*  *C6-00 RM-624 BRAZIL 20.2.042 v5.0*  *C6-00 RM-624 LTA 20.2.042 v5.0*  *C6-00 RM-624 LTA 11.2.029 v3.02*   *N97 RM-505 EMEA 22.0.110 v8.11*   *C7-00 RM-675 MEA 012.004 v2.02*   *N86 8MP RM-484 EUROPE 30.009 v16.07*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 18.00 NDT 07.25*   *E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.010 v2.03*  *E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.007 v2.04*   *E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.010 v2.10*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 042.010 v2.04*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO2 042.010 v2.04, v2.05*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.007 v2.11, v2.12*   *6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 033.014 v3.09*   *C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.004 v2.05*  *C7-00 RM-675 CHINA 012.004 v2.02*  *C7-00 RM-675 SEAP 012.004 v2.01*  *C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.003 v1.10*   *E71 RM-346 EURO 501.21.001 v12.08*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 501.21.001 v12.07*   *E63 RM-437 APAC 501.21.001 v12.05*   *X3-00 RM-540 CareDP 5.10 OperatorDP*   *5230 RM-594 LTA 21.2.103 v5.03*   *5230 RM-593 TMOUS 12.2.082 v4.0*   *5233 RM-625 EUROPE 21.1.004 v3.08*  *5233 RM-625 AMERICA 21.1.102 v2.02*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 15/12/10 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.  *  *BB5*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 30.0.003 v8.04*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 30.0.003 v8.03*  *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 30.0.003 v8.02*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 032.010 v2.14*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.06*   *X5-01 RM-648 SEAP 043.016 v2.0*  *X5-01 RM-648 LTA 043.016 v2.0*   *C6-01 RM-601 seap 012.006 v1.01*   *N8-00 RM-596 CHINA 011.012 v1.04*   *E63 RM-449 LTA 501.21.001 v12.04*   *E72 RM-530 APAC 052.005 v8.02*   *N97 RM-505 EMEA 22.0.110 v8.12*   *C3-01 RM-640 CareDP 3.00 NDT 05.65*   *X3-02 RM-639 CareDP 4.00 NDT 05.65*   *5250 RM-684 LTA 11.0.008 v4.01*   *C5-03 RM-697 CHINA 10.0.031 v2.02*   *X5-00 RM-678 Mcusw 20.104404*   *X5-01 RM-627 SEAP 043.005 v3.02*  *X5-01 RM-627 SEAP 043.005 v3.01*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 17.13 OperatorDP*   *E71 RM-346 EURO 501.21.001 v12.09*  *E71 RM-346 APAC 501.21.001 v12.02*  *E71 RM-357 LTA 501.21.001 v12.01*  *E71 RM-357 LTA 501.21.001 v12.0*  *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 19/12/10 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files. *  *BB5*  *E63 RM-437 EURO 501.21.001 v12.05*  *E63 RM-437 MEA 501.21.001 v12.02*   *E66 RM-343 EURO 500.21.009 v11.10*  *E66 RM-343 EURO 402.21.001 v14.0, v14.01*   *E71 RM-407 BRAZIL 501.21.001 v12.04*  *E71 RM-407 BRAZIL 501.21.001 v12.03*  *E71 RM-407 BRAZIL 501.21.001 v12.02*   *E71 RM-357 LTA 501.21.001 v12.02*   *E72 RM-529 EURO 051.018 v7.02*   *E71 RM-346 EURO 501.21.001 v12.11*  *E71 RM-346 EURO 501.21.001 v12.10*   *E72 RM-530 Europe 052.005 v9.04*   *C7-00 RM-675 LTA 012.004 v2.03*   *X6 RM-559 APAC 30.0.003 v8.01*   *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 3.0 061.005 MEA*   *E72 RM-529 CareDP 8.0 053.001 EUROPE*   *N8-00 RM-596 EURO 011.012 v1.14*  *N8-00 RM-596 EURO 011.012 v1.13*   *E52 RM-469 CareDP 9.0 053.001 EUROPE*  *E52 RM-469 CareDP 9.0 053.001 MEA*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.08*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.07*   *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 052.003 v8.02*  *E52 RM-469 EUROPE 052.003 v8.01*  *E52 RM-469 SEAP 052.003 v8.01*   *5330 Mobile TV Edition RM-615 CareDP 2.00 NDT 09.85*   *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 32.0.007 v7.01*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 APAC 32.0.007 v7.01*   *X2-00 RM-618 CareDP 4.14 NDT 04.90*   *3720 Classic RM-518 CareDP 3.11 OperatorDP*   *7230 RM-604 CareDP 3.13 NDT 09.83*   *6700 Classic RM-470 CareDP 11.17 OperatorDP*   *E52 RM-481 CareDP 5.0 053.001 EUROPE*   *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 3.01 061.005 EUROPE*   *C7-00 RM-675 SEAP 012.004 v2.03*   *E5-00 RM-632 EURO2 042.007 v2.07*  *E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 042.007 v2.05*   *5130 XpressMusic RM-495 CareDP 18.19 OperatorDP*   *DCT-4*  *2220 Slide RM-590 CareDP 13.16 NDT 10.25*  *2220 Slide RM-590 CareDP 13.15 OperatorDP*    *Service Manual*  *C2-01 RM-721 RM-722 Service Manual L1L2 v1.0*    *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 24/12/10 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mars" Server these Flash files.    BB5  X6 RM-559 EUROPE 30.0.003 v8.05  X6 RM-559 CHINA 30.0.003 v8.02  X6 RM-559 CHINA 30.0.003 v8.01   X6 RM-551 AMERICAS 21.2.005 v5.03   C5-01 RM-677 Mcusw 20.104603   5250 RM-684 APAC 11.0.008 v4.03  5250 RM-684 APAC 11.0.008 v4.02  5250 RM-684 LTA 11.0.008 v4.02   N900 RX-51 CARE 20.2010.36.2 v16.0   7020 RM-497 CareDP 16.00 NDT 10.00   C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.004 v2.07  C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.003 v1.11   E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.010 v2.13  E5-00 RM-632 EURO2 042.007 v2.08  E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 042.010 v2.06   6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 061.004 v4.01   X5-01 RM-627 CHINA 043.016 v2.01  X5-01 RM-627 CHINA 043.016 v2.0   E63 RM-437 EURO 501.21.001 v12.06   DCT-4  1800 RM-669 dp v 04.11 MCUSW 05.80 Care  1800 RM-669 dp v 04.10 MCUSW 05.80 Care  1616 RH-126 dp v 07.12 MCUSW 05.80 Care  1616 RH-125 dp v 07.11 MCUSW 05.80 Care   1800 RM-653 dp v 05.12 MCUSW 05.00 Care   Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 05/01/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mars" Server these Flash files.    *BB5  E52 RM-469 EUROPE 052.003 v8.04, v8.06 
E52 RM-469 EUROPE 052.003 v8.03 
E52 RM-469 SEAP 052.003 v8.02  
C6-00 RM-612 EURO 20.0.041 v5.06 
C6-00 RM-624 BRAZIL 20.2.042 v5.02  
6700 Slide RM-576 H3G 061.004 v3.0 
6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 061.004 v4.02, v4.03 
6700 Slide RM-576 SEAP CHINA 061.004 v3.01  
E5-00 RM-632 EURO2 042.012 v3.0 
E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.010 v2.14, v2.15 
E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 042.010 v2.08  
E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.007 v2.09  
E72 RM-530 CareDP 9.0 053.002 APAC  
C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 20.0.042 v5.02  
N97 RM-505 EMEA 22.0.110 v8.13 
N97 RM-505 MENA 22.0.110 v8.04  
X6 RM-551 AMERICAS 30.2.003 v6.01 
X6 RM-551 AMERICAS 30.2.003 v6.0  
X6 RM-559 CHINA 30.0.003 v8.03  
E72 RM-530 Europe 052.005 v9.05  
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.09  
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 AMERICAS 32.0.007 v7.03 
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 CHINA 32.0.007 v7.01  
5800 XpressMusic RM-428 LTA 51.2.007 v15.06 
5800 XpressMusic RM-428 LTA 50.2.005 v14.04  
E72 RM-530 APAC 052.005 v8.03  
C6-00 RM-624 BRAZIL 20.2.042 v5.01  
C6-01 RM-601 americas 012.006 v1.01  
E63 RM-437 EURO 501.21.001 v12.07  
E72 RM-529 APAC 051.018 v7.02  
E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.010 v2.07, v2.08 
E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.007 v1.04, v2.06  
C6-00 RM-612 EURO 20.0.041 v5.03, v5.05 
C6-00 RM-612 EURO 20.0.041 v5.01, v5.02 
C6-00 RM-612 CHINA 20.0.042 v5.01  
C7-00 RM-675 euro 012.004 v2.08 
C7-00 RM-675 mea 012.004 v2.03 
C7-00 RM-675 nam 012.004 v2.02 
C7-00 RM-675 SEAP 012.004 v2.04, v2.05 
C7-00 RM-675 CHINA 012.004 v2.03, v2.04 
C7-00 RM-675 LTA 012.004 v2.04, v2.05 
C7-00 RM-675 RUSSIA 012.004 v2.04, v2.05  
E66 RM-343 EURO 501.21.001 v13.04, v13.05, v13.06  
2730 Classic RM-579 CareDP 8.00 OperatorDP  
X5-01 RM-627 SEAP 043.016 v4.0  
E72 RM-530 Europe 051.018 v8.18 
E72 RM-530 Europe 051.018 v8.17  
C3-01 RM-640 CareDP 3.10 OperatorDP  
E75 RM-412 EURO 211.12.01 v7.12 
E75 RM-412 EURO 211.12.01 v7.11 
E75 RM-412 EURO 211.12.01 v7.10 
E75 RM-412 MEA 211.12.01 v8.08  
X3-02 RM-639 CareDP 4.10 OperatorDP 
X3-02 RM-639 CareDP 3.12 OperatorDP  
5130 XpressMusic RM-495 CareDP 20.11 OperatorDP  
X2-01 RM-709 CareDP 10.10 OperatorDP  
2730 Classic RM-579 CareDP 7.15 OperatorDP  
2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 13.13 OperatorDP  
5130 XpressMusic RM-495 CareDP 18.20 OperatorDP  
2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 7.19 OperatorDP  
E5-00 RM-632 UMA 043.115 v1.0 
E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 042.010 v2.07  
6700 Classic RM-470 CareDP 12.15 OperatorDP  
C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 15.16 OperatorDP  
5800 XpressMusic RM-428 LTA 51.2.007 v15.05  
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 32.0.007 v7.04 
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 32.0.007 v7.03 
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 32.0.007 v7.02 
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 AMERICAS 32.0.007 v7.02 
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 AMERICAS 31.0.005 v6.03 
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 EUROPE 30.0.009 v5.12  
7020 RM-497 CareDP 16.10 OperatorDP   DCT-4  1616 RH-126 dp v 07.11 MCUSW 05.80 Care   C1-01 RM-608 CareDP 11.10 OperatorDP  
C1-01 RM-607 CareDP 11.10 OperatorDP 
C1-01 RM-607 CareDP 10.00 NDT 03.30  
C1-01 RM-608 CareDP 11.11 NDT 03.35 
C1-01 RM-608 CareDP 11.00 NDT 03.35 
C1-01 RM-608 CareDP 10.10 NDT 03.30 
C1-01 RM-608 CareDP 10.00 NDT 03.30  
C1-01 RM-607 CareDP 11.11 NDT 03.35 
C1-01 RM-607 CareDP 11.00 NDT 03.35 
C1-02 RM-643 CareDP 10.00 NDT 03.40  * *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 10/01/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mars" Server these Flash files.  
BB5 
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.10 
5800 XpressMusic RM-428 LTA 51.2.007 v15.07  
X6 RM-559 EUROPE 30.0.003 v8.06  
5230 RM-588 EUROPE 21.0.102 v8.0  
5250 RM-684 APAC 11.0.008 v4.04  
C6-01 RM-601 seap 012.006 v1.02  
E71 RM-346 MEA 501.21.001 v12.01 
E71 RM-346 MEA 501.21.001 v12.0 
E71 RM-346 EURO 501.21.001 v12.12, v12.13  
E72 RM-529 LTA 052.005 v8.02, v8.03  
C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 18.10 OperatorDP 
C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 17.14 OperatorDP  
C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.004 v2.14, v2.15 
C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.004 v2.12, v2.13 
C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.004 v2.10, v2.11 
C7-00 RM-675 CHINA 012.004 v2.05 
C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.004 v2.09 
C7-00 RM-675 MEA 012.004 v2.04 
C7-00 RM-675 LTA 012.004 v2.06 
C7-00 RM-675 RUSSIA 012.004 v2.06  
C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 061.005 v3.06 
C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 061.005 v3.04, v3.05 
C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 061.005 v3.02, v3.03 
C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 032.010 v2.15, v2.16  
N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.18  
E52 RM-469 EUROPE 052.003 v8.05 
E52 RM-469 CHINA 052.003 v6.01  
X2-01 RM-709 CareDP 10.11 OperatorDP  
N8-00 RM-596 EURO 011.012 v1.15 
N8-00 RM-596 LTA 011.012 v1.04  
C5-03 RM-697 EMEA 11.0.024 v5.0 
C5-03 RM-697 MENA 11.0.024 v5.0 
C5-03 RM-697 APAC 11.0.024 v5.0 
C5-03 RM-697 CHINA 11.0.024 v5.01 
C5-03 RM-697 CHINA 11.0.024 v5.0  
N97 RM-506 CHINA 22.1.112 v7.01, v7.02  
C6-01 RM-718 EURO 012.006 v1.04  
E52 RM-469 EUROPE 052.003 v8.08  A Feel The power!!

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 12/01/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mars" Server these Flash files.   BB5 
5530 XpressMusic RM-504 APAC 32.0.007 v7.02  
5235 CWM RM-594 LTACWM 21.8.103 v4.02  
5230 RM-594 LTA 21.2.103 v5.02  
5233 RM-625 EUROPE 21.1.004 v3.09  
C1-01 RM-607 CareDP 11.12 ODP 03.35  
C5-00 C5-00 RM-645 CHINA 061.005 v3.01  
C6-01 RM-601 china 012.006 v1.03  
E5-00 RM-632 MEA 042.010 v3.01  
6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 061.004 v4.04   DCT-4 
C1-01 RM-607 CareDP 11.12 ODP 03.35    BB5 ENO Files 
6700s RM-576_BASIC_033.014_v2.0.exe 
6700s RM-576_BASIC_033.014_v1.0.exe 
6730c RM-566_CareDP_1.0_BASIC.exe  
C3-01 RM-640_RdDP_10w16_71.00_NDT_05.60.exe 
C5-00 RM-645_CareDP_1.0_SELF_TEST.exe 
C5-00 RM-645_Processor_Self-Test_Instructions.pdf 
C5-00 RM-645_CareDP_1.0_BASIC.exe 
C5-00 RM-645_CareDP_1.0_ENO.exe 
C5-00 RM-645_CareDP_1.0_ENO.xlsx 
C6-01 RM-601_Stress_Test_rm601_10w39-Stress_Test_v1.0.exe 
C7-00 RM-675_Stress_Test_rm675_10w39-Stress_Test_v1.0.exe 
E5-00 RM-632_stress_test_042.005_v1.0.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_Stress_Test_rm596_92PS1_10w39_Stress_Test_v1.0 .exe  
N97 Mini RM-555_N97_mini_DP_releases_V_128_ext.rar 
N97 Mini RM-555_APE_ONLY_ENO_09w40_v0.032.rar 
X3-02 RM-639_RdDP_10w16_71.00_NDT_05.60.exe 
X5-01 RM-627_stress_test_042.005_v1.0.exe 
X6 RM-559_X6_ENO_DP_releases.rar 
X6 RM-559 APAC 12.0.088 v2.0.exe 
x6 RM-559 SWAP 11.0.077 v2.0.exe
X6 RM-559 EUROPE 11.0.077 v2.0.exe
X6 RM-559 SWAP 11.0.077 v1.0.exe  a Feel The power!!

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 24/01/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mars" Server these Flash files. *   *BB5*  *E5-00 RM-699 CHINA 043.017 v1.01*  *E5-00 RM-699 China 043.017 v1.0*   *C5-00 RM-688 SEAP 061.005 v2.0*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.12*  *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.11*   *E72 RM-530 Europe 053.001 v10.01*  *E72 RM-530 Europe 053.001 v10.00*   *E72 RM-529 LTA 052.005 v8.04*   *E71 RM-346 EURO 501.21.001 v12.14*   *E51 RM-244 EMEA 410.34.001 v5.11*   *X6 RM-559 EUROPE 30.0.003 v8.07*  *X6 RM-559 CHINA 30.0.003 v8.04*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 061.005 v3.09*  *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 061.005 v3.08*   *X2-00 RM-618 CareDP 4.16 NDT 04.90*  *X2-00 RM-618 CareDP 4.15 OperatorDP*  *X3-02 RM-639 CareDP 4.11 OperatorDP*   *C7-00 RM-675 LTA 012.004 v2.07*  *C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.004 v2.16*   *6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 061.004 v4.05*  *6700 Slide RM-576 SEAP CHINA 061.004 v3.02*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 18.11 OperatorDP*  *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 17.16 OperatorDP*   *5235 RM-588 EUROPECWM 40.6.003 v4.0*  *5235 RM-588 IndiaCWM 40.6.003 v4.0*  *5235 RM-588 MEACWM 40.6.003 v4.0*  *5235 Firmware RM-588 CHINACWM 40.6.003 v4.0*   *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 40.0.003 v9.0*  *5230 RM-588 MEA 40.0.003 v7.0*  *5230 RM-588 APAC 40.0.003 v7.0*  *5230 RM-588 CHINA 40.0.003 v8.0*  *5230 RM-588 CHINA 21.9.105 v1.0*  *5230 RM-588 EUROPE 21.0.004 v7.08*   *5233 RM-625 CHINA2G 21.9.104 v1.0*  *5233 RM-625 AMERICA 21.1.102 v2.03*   *5230 RM-594 LTA 21.2.103 v5.04*   *N85 RM-333 EUROPE 31.002 v8.08*   *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 APAC 52.0.007 v15.01*   *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 APAC 32.0.007 v7.03*  *5530 XpressMusic RM-504 CHINA 32.0.007 v7.02*   *2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 7.20 NDT 10.45*   *2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 12.19 OperatorDP*   *C5-03 RM-697 EMEA 11.0.024 v5.03*  *C5-03 RM-697 EMEA 11.0.024 v5.02*  *C5-03 RM-697 EMEA 11.0.024 v5.01*   *E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.007 v2.10*   *X3-00 RM-540 CareDP 5.11 OperatorDP*   *6700 Classic RM-470 CareDP 12.16 OperatorDP*   *3720 Classic RM-518 CareDP 3.12 OperatorDP*   *C6-01 RM-718 swap 012.006 v1.00*   *C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 061.005 v3.07*   *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 17.15 NDT 07.20*   *DCT-4*  *1800 RM-653 dp v 09.00 MCUSW 06.20*   *1616 RH-125 dp v 08.00 MCUSW 06.20*   *1280 RM-647 dp v 06.00 MCUSW 06.20*   *1800 RM-669 dp v05.00 MCUSW 06.20*   *1616 RH-126 dp v08.00 sw 06.20*   *1661 RH-121 dp v 05.93 MCUSW 05.01 Care*    *Service Manual*  *C2-01 RM-721 RM-722 Service Manual L3&4 version 1.0*   *X3-02 RM-639 Service Manual L1L2 version 3.0*   *X5-01 RM-627 Service schematics version 2.0*   *X2-01 RM-709 Service Manual Level 3&4 version 1.0*   *E5-00 RM-632 RM-634 RM-699 Service Manual L3-4 v3.0*   *C2-01 RM-721, RM-722 Service Schematics v1.0*   *2720 Fold RM-520 Service schematics v1.0*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 28/01/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mars" Server these Flash files.    BB5 
6303i Classic RM-638 CareDP 3.13 OperatorDP  
E5-00 RM-634 LightSwap 041.021 v3.0  
E73 RM-658 TMO US 044.008 v5.0  
5233 RM-625 EUROPE 40.1.003 v5.0 
5233 RM-625 MEA 40.1.003 v2.0 
5233 RM-625 APAC 40.1.003 v7.0 
5233 RM-625 AMERICA 40.1.003 v3.0 
5233 RM-625 CHINA2G 40.1.003 v5.0  
E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.010 v2.12 
E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.010 v2.11  
2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 18.11 OperatorDP  
5230 RM-594 LTA 21.2.103 v5.05  
E52 RM-469 EUROPE 052.003 v8.11 
6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 061.004 v4.07  
2690 RM-635 CareDP 16.11 NDT 10.65  
E5-00 RM-632 LightSwap 042.007 v1.0  
E66 RM-343 MEA 501.21.001 v13.01 
E66 RM-343 MEA 501.21.001 v13.0 
E66 RM-343 APAC 500.21.009 v11.05  
N8-00 RM-596 EURO 011.012 v1.16 
N8-00 RM-596 LTA 011.012 v1.05  
E52 RM-469 EUROPE 053.001 v9.02 
E52 RM-469 EUROPE 053.001 v9.01 
E52 RM-469 EUROPE 052.003 v8.07, v8.09, v8.10 
E52 RM-469 SEAP 052.003 v8.03, v8.04 
E52 RM-469 EUROPE 051.018 v7.11 
E52 RM-469 MEA 051.018 v7.02  
C5-03 RM-697 EMEA 11.0.024 v5.04 
C5-03 RM-697 MENA 11.0.024 v5.01  
6700 Slide RM-576 H3G 061.004 v3.01 
6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 061.004 v4.06 
6700 Slide RM-576 SEAP CHINA 061.004 v3.03  
6700 Slide RM-577 AMERICAS 061.004 v3.02 
6700 Slide RM-577 AMERICAS 061.004 v3.01  
6120 Classic RM-243 CareDP 38.2 EMEA  
X2-01 RM-709 CareDP 10.13 NDT 07.10  
2690 RM-635 CareDP 16.10 NDT 10.65  
2730 Classic RM-578 CareDP 7.21 NDT 10.45   DCT-4 
C1-01 RM-607 CareDP 11.13 OperatorDP  
1800 RM-653 dp v 08.13 MCUSW 05.80 Care  
2320 Classic RM-514 CareDP 13.3 OperatorDP    CDMA 
6788i RM-636 MCU SW Version 22.040  
6788 RM-567 MCU SW Version 22.040   Feel The power!!

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 02/02/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mars" Server these Flash files.   BB5 
X2-00 RM-618 CareDP 4.17 OperatorDP  
E63 RM-437 EURO 501.21.001 v12.08 
E63 RM-437 APAC 500.21.009 v10.06 
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 MENA 52.0.007 v15.01  
2710 Navigation RM-586 CareDP 18.12 OperatorDP  
X6 RM-559 EUROPE 30.0.003 v8.08  
7230 RM-604 CareDP 3.14 OperatorDP  
E72 RM-530 Europe 053.001 v10.02 
E72 RM-530 Europe 052.005 v9.06 
E72 RM-530 APAC 052.005 v8.04  
E72 RM-529 EURO 051.018 v7.04  
3710 Fold RM-510 CareDP 3.12 OperatorDP 
3710 Fold RM-509 CareDP 3.13 OperatorDP  
7230 RM-598 CareDP 3.12 OperatorDP  
C3-01 RM-640 CareDP 3.11 OperatorDP    DCT-4 
2220 Slide RM-591 CareDP 12.9 OperatorDP 
2220 Slide RM-591 CareDP 12.7 OperatorDP
2220 Slide RM-591 CareDP 12.6 OperatorDP 
2220 Slide RM-591 CareDP 12.4 OperatorDP   Service manual 
C7-00 RM-675 L1L2 Service Manual version 4.0  
E7-00 RM-626 Service Manual L3&4 version 1.0
E7-00_RM-626_schematics_v1.0
E7-00_RM-626_Service_Manual_L1L2_v1.0   Feel The power!!

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 12/02/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mars" Server these Flash files.    BB5 
N8-00 RM-596 euro 013.016 v2.00 
N8-00 RM-596 mea 013.016 v2.00 
N8-00 RM-596 china 013.016 v2.00 
N8-00 RM-596 russia 013.016 v2.00 
N8-00 RM-596 nam 013.016 v2.00 
N8-00 RM-596 lta 013.016 v2.00 
N8-00 RM-596 seap 013.016 v2.00  
X6 RM-559 EUROPE 8GB 31.0.004 v9.0 
X6 RM-559 CHINA 3G WAPI 8GB 31.0.004 v5.0 
X6 RM-559 CHINA 3G 8GB 31.0.004 v9.0 
X6 RM-559 MEA 8gb 31.0.004 v9.0 
X6 RM-559 SEAP 8GB 31.0.004 v9.0 
X6 RM-559 EUROPE 31.0.004 v9.0 
X6 RM-559 MEA 31.0.004 v9.0 
X6 RM-559 APAC 31.0.004 v9.0 
X6 RM-559 EUROPE 30.0.003 v8.09  
6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 062.001 v5.01 
6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 062.001 v5.0 
6700 Slide RM-576 SEAP CHINA 062.001 v4.0 
6700 Slide RM-576 MEA 062.001 v4.0
6700 Slide RM-576 INDIA 062.001 v4.0  
6700 Slide RM-577 EUROPE 062.001 v3.0 
6700 Slide RM-577 SEAP 062.001 v4.0 
6700 Slide RM-577 AMERICAS 062.001 v4.0  
C5-03 RM-697 EMEA 11.0.024 v5.06 
C5-03 RM-697 EMEA 11.0.024 v5.05 
C5-03 RM-697 CHINA 11.0.024 v5.02 
C5-03 RM-697 APAC 11.0.024 v5.01  
5230 RM-588 EUROPE 40.0.003 v9.02 
5230 RM-588 EUROPE 40.0.003 v9.01  
C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 062.001 v4.02  
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.13  
N8-00 RM-596 LTA 011.012 v1.06  
C6-01 RM-718 EURO 012.006 v1.06 
C6-01 RM-718 EURO 012.006 v1.05  
E72 RM-530 Europe 053.001 v10.03  
C5-00 RM-645 EUROPE 062.001 v4.01 
C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 4.0 062.001 europe 
C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 4.0 062.001 seap 
C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 4.0 062.001 mea 
C5-00 RM-645 CHINA 061.005 v3.02   Feel The power

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 14/02/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mars" Server these Flash files.   BB5 
N97 Mini RM-555 EMEA 12.0.110 v4.19  
E7-00 RM-626 seap 013.016 v1.00 
E7-00 RM-626 china 013.016 v1.00  
5250 RM-684 EUROPE 20.0.004 v6.0 
5250 RM-684 APAC 20.0.004 v6.0 
5250 RM-684 CHINA 20.0.004 v6.0 
5250 RM-684 LTA 20.0.004 v6.0  
E5-00 RM-634 LTA 042.014 v4.0  
E5-00 RM-632 SEAP 042.014 v4.0 
E5-00 RM-632 MEA 042.014 v4.0 
E5-00 RM-632 EURO3 042.014 v4.0 
E5-00 RM-632 EURO2 042.014 v4.0 
E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.014 v4.0  
C2-01 RM-721 CareDP 1.00 NDT 10.50  
X2-01 RM-709 CareDP 10.14 OperatorDP 
X2-01 RM-709 CareDP 10.12 OperatorDP  
2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 13.15 OperatorDP 
2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 12.21 OperatorDP  
N8-00 RM-596 EURO 013.016 v2.01  
C6-01 RM-718 euro 013.016 v2.00 
C6-01 RM-718 mea 013.016 v2.00 
C6-01 RM-718 seap 013.016 v2.00  
X6 RM-559 CHINA 31.0.004 v9.0  
E72 RM-530 Europe 052.005 v9.08  
6700 Classic RM-470 CareDP 12.17 NDT 13.10  
2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 13.14 OperatorDP 
2700 Classic RM-561 CareDP 12.20 OperatorDP   DCT-4 
1616 RH-125 dp v 07.15 MCUSW 05.80 Care  
1661 RH-121 dp v 05.80 MCUSW 05.01 Care 
1661 RH-121 dp v 05.70 MCUSW 05.01 Care   Service Manual 
C7-00 RM-675 RM-691 Service Manual L3&4 version 4.0   Feel The power

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 20/02/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Mars" Server these Flash files.   BB5 
2710 Navigation Edition RM-586 CareDP 1.00  
7020 RM-497 CareDP 16.12 OperatorDP  
E52 RM-469 CHINA 054.003 v7.00  
E7-00 RM-626 euro 013.016 v1.02 
E7-00 RM-626 euro 013.016 v1.01 
E7-00 RM-626 nam 013.016 v1.01 
E7-00 RM-626 mea 013.016 v1.01  
C5-03 RM-697 MENA 11.0.024 v5.02  
E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.014 v4.02  
6700 Slide RM-576 EUROPE 062.001 v5.02  
E7-00 RM-626 seap 013.016 v1.01 
E7-00 RM-626 china 013.016 v1.01  
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.15 
5800 XpressMusic RM-356 EMEA 52.0.007 v15.14  
6303i Classic RM-638 CareDP 4.00 NDT 10.80  
7020 RM-497 CareDP 16.11 OperatorDP  
2720 Fold RM-520 CareDP 2.0 ATT DP  
E52 RM-469 EUROPE 054.003 v10.00  
E52 RM-481 EUROPE 054.003 v6.00  
C7-00 RM-675 euro 013.016 v3.01  
C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 18.14 OperatorDP 
C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 18.13 NDT 07.25 
C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 18.12 OperatorDP  
E5-00 RM-632 EURO1 042.014 v4.01 
C5-03 RM-697 EMEA 11.0.024 v5.09  
C7-00 RM-675 euro 013.016 v3.00 
C7-00 RM-675 mea 013.016 v3.00 
C7-00 RM-675 seap 013.016 v3.00 
C7-00 RM-675 nam 013.016 v3.00 
C7-00 RM-675 russia 013.016 v3.00 
C7-00 RM-675 lta 013.016 v3.00 
C7-00 RM-675 china 013.016 v3.00 
C7-00 RM-675 RUSSIA 012.004 v2.07  
E52 RM-469 MEA 054.003 v10.00 
E52 RM-469 SEAP 054.003 v9.00  
E52 RM-481 SEAP 054.003 v8.00  
N85 RM-333 EUROPE 31.002 v8.09  
X3-02 RM-639 CareDP 4.12 OperatorDP  
C2-01 RM-721 CareDP 1.10 NDT 10.50  
X2-01 RM-709 CareDP 11.00 NDT 07.11  
C6-00 RM-624 LTA 20.2.042 v5.01  
N86 8MP RM-484 SEAP 30.009 v16.02  
C7-00 RM-675 EURO 012.004 v2.17  
E7-00 RM-626 russia east europe 013.016 v1.00 
E7-00 RM-626 MEA 013.016 v1.00 
E7-00 RM-626 RUSSIA 013.016 v1.00
E7-00 RM-626 NAM 013.016 v1.00 
E7-00 RM-626 LTA 013.016 v1.00   DCT-4 
1616 RH-126 dp v 08.13 MCUSW 06.20 Care 
1616 RH-126 dp v 07.17 MCUSW 05.80 Care  
1616 RH-125 dp v 08.11 MCUSW 06.20 Care 
1616 RH-125 dp v 07.23 MCUSW 05.80 Care   Service Manual 
7020_RM-497_Service_Schematics_v2.0   Feel The power

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 15/03/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.   
BB5  
C7-00 RM-675_SEAP_013.016_v3.01.exe 
C7-00 RM-675_SEAP_013.016_v3.02.exe
C7-00 RM-675_EURO_013.016_v3.05.exe 
C5-00 RM-645_EUROPE_062.001_v4.05.exe 
C5-00 RM-645_SEAP_061.005_v3.01.exe 
X2-00 RM-618_CareDP_4.18_OperatorDP.exe  
6700s RM-576_EUROPE_062.001_v5.08.exe 
6700s RM-576_EUROPE_062.001_v5.07.exe
6700s RM-576_H3G_062.001_v4.0.exe 
E5-00 RM-632_EURO3_042.014_v4.01.exe 
E5-00 RM-632_SEAP_042.014_v4.02.exe
E5-00 RM-632_SEAP_042.007_v2.07.exe 
6350 RM-455_Care_5.00.exe  
E7-00 RM-626_mea_013.016_v1.02.exe 
E7-00 RM-626_seap_013.016_v1.03.exe
E7-00 RM-626_euro_013.016_v1.10.exe
E7-00 RM-626_euro_013.016_v1.09.exe
E7-00 RM-626_euro_013.016_v1.08.exe
E7-00 RM-626_euro_013.016_v1.07.exe
E7-00 RM-626_euro_013.016_v1.06.exe
E7-00 RM-626_lta_013.016_v1.01.exe
E7-00 RM-626_china_013.016_v1.02.exe 
E5-00 RM-643_CareDP_10.00_NDT_03.40.exe 
E5-00 RM-643_CareDP_10.10_OperatorDP.exe 
5233 RM-625_SWAP_12.1.089_v1.0.exe 
5233 RM-625_CHINA2G_40.1.003_v5.01.exe 
C6-00 RM-612_EURO_20.0.042_v6.01.exe 
C6-00 RM-612_EURO_20.0.043_v6.0.exe
C6-00 RM-612_SEAP_20.0.042_v5.01.exe 
C6-01 RM-718_swap_012.006_v1.01.exe  
7230 RM-604_CareDP_3.15_OperatorDP.exe 
7230 RM-598_CareDP_3.13_OperatorDP.exe 
X6-00 RM-559_EUROPE_31.0.004_v9.02.exe 
X6-00 RM-559_EUROPE_31.0.004_v9.03.exe
X6-00 RM-559_EUROPE_31.0.004_v9.04.exe
X6-00 RM-551_AMERICAS_31.2.004_v7.0.exe 
X2-01 RM-709_CareDP_11.10_OperatorDP.exe 
X2-01 RM-709_CareDP_10.16_OperatorDP.exe
X2-01 RM-709_CareDP_10.15_OperatorDP.exe 
N97 RM-553_LSWAP_11.2.045_v2.0.exe  
X3-00 RM-540_CareDP_5.13_OperatorDP.exe  
2710c RM-586_CareDP_90.00_NDT_09.68.exe 
2710c RM-586_CareDP_90.10_OperatorDP.exe
2710c RM-586_CareDP_999.00_NDT_09.68.exe
2710c RM-586_CareDP_18.13_OperatorDP.exe 
3208c RM-572_CareDP_6.2_OperatorDP.exe 
3208c RM-572_CareDP_6.3_OperatorDP.exe 
2730c RM-579_CareDP_7.16_OperatorDP.exe  
3710 RM-509_CareDP_3.14_OperatorDP.exe  
5800 RM-356_EMEA_52.0.007_v15.17.exe 
5800 RM-356_APAC_52.0.007_v15.02.exe
5800 RM-356_EMEA_52.0.101_v16.0.exe 
C5-03 RM-719_LTA_11.1.024_v5.04.exe 
C5-03 RM-719_LTA_11.1.024_v5.01.exe
C5-03 RM-719_LTA_11.1.024_v5.03.exe
C5-03 RM-719_LTA_11.1.024_v5.0.exe 
5230 RM-593_US_20.2.098_v4.0.exe  
C6-01 RM-601_china_013.016_v2.01.exe 
C6-01 RM-601_china_013.016_v2.00.exe
C6-01 RM-601_americas_013.016_v2.00.exe
C6-01 RM-601_seap_013.016_v2.00.exe 
X2-01 RM-717_CareDP_1.00_TMO.exe 
X2-01 RM-717_CareDP_10.00_NDT_07.10.exe
X2-01 RM-717_CareDP_1.10_TMO.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_013.016_v2.11.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_013.016_v2.10.exe
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_013.016_v2.09.exe
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_013.016_v2.08.exe
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_013.016_v2.07.exe
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_013.016_v2.06.exe
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_013.016_v2.04.exe
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_013.016_v2.03.exe
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_013.016_v2.02.exe
N8-00 RM-596_NAM_013.016_v2.01.exe 
DCT-4  
1800 RM-653_dp_v_09_15_MCUSW06_20_Care.exe  
1616 RH-125_dp_v_08_13_MCUSW06_20_CARE.exe  
Service Manual  
C7-00_RM-691_Service_Schematics_v1.0.pdf  
5250_RM-684_SM_l1l2_v3.0.pdf   Feel The power

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 16/03/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.     BB5  
E52 RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.00.exe  
X3-02 RM-639_CareDP_4.13_OperatorDP.exe  
E7-00 RM-626_mea_013.016_v1.03.exe  
C7-00 RM-675_china_013.016_v3.01.exe 
C7-00 RM-675_china_013.016_v3.02.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_013.016_v2.12.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_CHINA_013.016_v2.01.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_CHINA_013.016_v2.02.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_SEAP_013.016_v2.02.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_SEAP_013.016_v2.03.exe
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_013.016_v2.07.exe 
N97 Mini RM-555_EMEA_12.0.110_v4.20.exe  
5530 RM-504_APAC_32.0.007_v7.04.exe  
E63 RM-437_EURO_501.21.001_v12.09.exe  
E71 RM-346_MEA_501.21.001_v12.02.exe    Feel The power

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 21/03/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.    BB5  
E52 RM-469_EUROPE_052.003_v8.16.exe 
E52 RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.08.exe
E52 RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.07.exe
E52 RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.06.exe
E52 RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.05.exe
E52 RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.04.exe
E52 RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.03.exe
E52 RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.02.exe
E52 RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.01.exe
E52 RM-469_EUROPE_052.003_v8.15.exe 
E52 RM-469_MEA_054.003_v10.01.exe  
E72 RM-530_CareDP_999.0_FT_051.018.exe 
E72 RM-530_APAC_052.005_v8.05.exe  
N97 RM-505_EMEA_22.0.110_v8.14.exe  
C7-00 RM-675_NAM_013.016_v3.01.exe  
E72 RM-530_Europe_052.005_v9.10.exe 
E72 RM-530_Europe_052.005_v9.09.exe
E72 RM-530_SEAP_052.005_v8.06.exe 
C3-01 RM-640_CareDP_3.13_OperatorDP.exe  
E66 RM-343_EURO_501.21.001_v13.07.exe  
E72 RM-529_EURO_053.001_v8.01.exe  Feel The power

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 23/03/11 Newest flash files:*  *Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.*   *BB5*   *E7-00 RM-626_euro_013.016_v1.12.exe
E7-00 RM-626_nam_013.016_v1.02.exe 
5800 RM-356_EMEA_52.0.007_v15.18.exe 
X6-00 RM-559_EUROPE_31.0.004_v9.05.exe 
X6-00 RM-559_EUROPE_30.0.003_v8.12.exe
X6-00 RM-559_EUROPE_30.0.003_v8.11.exe
X6-00 RM-559_EUROPE_30.0.003_v8.10.exe  
E51 RM-244_EMEA_410.34.001_v5.12.exe  
E75 RM-412_EURO_211.12.01_v7.14.exe 
E75 RM-412_EURO_202.12.01_v6.06.exe  
E71 RM-346_EURO_501.21.001_v12.15.exe 
E52 RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.09.exe
E52 RM-469_EUROPE_052.003_v8.17.exe  
E72 RM-530_Europe_053.001_v10.06.exe
E72 RM-530_Europe_052.005_v9.11.exe  
C3-00 RM-614_CareDP_17.20_OperatorDP.exe
C3-00 RM-614_CareDP_17.21_NDT_07.20.exe
C3-00 RM-614_CareDP_18.16_OperatorDP.exe 
5230 RM-594_LTACWM_40.8.003_v5.0.exe
5230 RM-594_LTA_40.2.003_v6.0.exe
5230 RM-594_LTA_21.2.103_v5.05.exe 
5230 RM-588_CHINA_40.9.003_v2.0.exe 
6700c RM-470_CareDP_12.19_OperatorDP.exe 
N96 RM-247_EMEA_30.033_v7.22.exe 
X2-00 RM-618_CareDP_5.00_NDT_08.17.exe 
C5-00 RM-645_EUROPE_062.001_v4.06.exe
C5-00 RM-645_EUROPE_061.005_v3.15.exe*    *Feel The power*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 26/03/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.   *BB5*  *N8-00 RM-596_SEAP_014.002_v3.00.exe*  *N8-00 RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.00.exe* *N8-00 RM-596_RUSSIA_014.002_v3.00.exe* *N8-00 RM-596_LTA_014.002_v3.00.exe* *N8-00 RM-596_MEA_014.002_v3.00.exe*  *C7-00 RM-675_EURO_013.016_v3.07.exe*  *C7-00 RM-675_RUSSIA_013.016_v3.03.exe*  *5250 RM-684_EUROPE_20.0.004_v6.01.exe*   *C2-01 RM-721_CareDP_1.13_OperatorDP.exe*   *X6-00 RM-559_CHINA_31.0.004_v9.01.exe*   *N8-00 RM-596_SEAP_013.016_v2.04.exe*  *N8-00 RM-596_LTA_013.016_v2.01.exe*  *E7-00 RM-626_euro_013.016_v1.13.exe*   *5230 RM-588_EUROPE_40.0.003_v9.09.exe*  *5230 RM-588_EUROPE_40.0.003_v9.08.exe* *5230 RM-588_EUROPE_40.0.003_v9.07.exe* *5230 RM-588_EUROPE_40.0.003_v9.06.exe* *5230 RM-588_EUROPE_40.0.003_v9.05.exe* *5230 RM-588_EUROPE_40.0.003_v9.04.exe* *5230 RM-588_EUROPE_40.0.003_v9.03.exe*  *5230 RM-593_AWS_40.8.003_v3.0.exe*   *E7-00 RM-626_euro_013.016_v1.12.exe*  *E7-00 RM-626_nam_013.016_v1.02.exe*  *5235 RM-629_BRAZIL_40.4.003_v5.0.exe*  *5235 RM-629_BRAZILCWM_40.8.003_v4.0.exe*  *5233 RM-625_APAC_40.1.003_v7.01.exe*  *5233 RM-625_EUROPE_40.1.003_v5.02.exe* *5233 RM-625_AMERICA_40.1.003_v3.01.exe* *5233 RM-625_MEA_40.1.003_v2.01.exe* *5233 RM-625_EUROPE_40.1.003_v5.01.exe*   *DCT-4*   *C1-01 RM-607_CareDP_14.11_OperatorDP.exe*  *C1-01 RM-607_CareDP_14.10_OperatorDP.exe*  *1616 RH-126_dp_v_09_11_MCUSW06_30_Care.exe*    *Service Manual*   *C5-03_RM-697_RM-719_L1L2_Service_Manual_3.0.pdf*    *Feel The power*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 01/04/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.   *BB5*  *N8-00 RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.01.exe*  *N8-00 RM-596_nam_014.002_v3.00.exe* *N8-00 RM-596_LTA_013.016_v2.03.exe* *N8-00 RM-596_LTA_013.016_v2.02.exe*  *5230 RM-588_EUROPE_40.0.003_v9.10.exe*  *5230 RM-588_CHINA_40.0.102_v9.0.exe*  *X2-00 RM-618_CareDP_5.10_NDT_08.17.exe*   *6303i RM-638_CareDP_4.11_OperatorDP.exe*   *6710 RM-491_EUROPE_031.022_v4.06.exe*  *6710 RM-491_EUROPE_031.022_v4.04.exe*  *C5-00 RM-645_EUROPE_062.001_v4.07.exe*  *C5-00 RM-645_CHINA_061.005_v3.03.exe*  *5233 RM-625_CHINA_40.9.003_v2.0.exe*   *E72 RM-584_CHINA_054.005_v11.0.exe*   *5230 RM-594_LTA_21.2.103_v5.06.exe*   *C5-00 RM-645_SM_L1L2_v2.0.pdf*   *6710 RM-491_6710n_DP_releases.rar*   *E72 RM-529_LTA_054.005_v11.0.exe*   *5233 RM-625_EUROPE_40.1.003_v5.03.exe*   *E72 RM-530_EUROPE_054.005_v11.0.exe*  *E72 RM-530_MEA_054.005_v11.0.exe* *E72 RM-530_LTA_054.005_v11.0.exe* *E72 RM-530_EURASIA_054.005_v11.0.exe*  *C1-02 RM-643_CareDP_12.11_OperatorDP.exe*  *C1-02 RM-643_CareDP_12.10_OperatorDP.exe* *C1-02 RM-643_CareDP_12.00_NDT_04.40.exe* *C1-02 RM-643_CareDP_10.11_NDT_03.40.exe*  *E72 RM-530_APAC_054.005_v11.0.exe*  *E72 RM-529_APAC_054.005_v11.0.exe*  *5250 RM-684_EUROPE_11.0.008_v4.06.exe*   *C5-03 RM-697_APAC_11.0.024_v5.02.exe*   *5230 RM-594_LTA_21.2.103_v5.06.exe*   *C5-00 RM-645_CHINA_061.005_v3.03.exe*  *C5-00 RM-645_EUROPE_062.001_v4.07.exe*  *Feel The power*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 03/04/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.*  *BB5*  *5250 RM-684_EUROPE_20.0.004_v6.02.exe*   *E5-00 RM-632_EURO1_042.014_v4.04.exe*  *2700 RM-561_CareDP_13.16_OperatorDP.exe*  *2700 RM-561_CareDP_12.22_OperatorDP.exe*  *6700s RM-576_SEAP_CHINA_062.001_v4.02.exe*  *C5-03 RM-697_EMEA_11.0.024_v5.16.exe*  *C7-00 RM-675_RUSSIA_014.002_v4.01.exe* *C7-00 RM-675_EURO_014.002_v4.02.exe* *C7-00 RM-675_EURO_014.002_v4.01.exe* *C7-00 RM-675_seap_014.002_v4.00.exe* *C7-00 RM-675_russia_014.002_v4.00.exe*  *C7-00 RM-675_nam_014.002_v4.00.exe* *C7-00 RM-675_mea_014.002_v4.00.exe* *C7-00 RM-675_lta_014.002_v4.00.exe*  *C7-00 RM-675_euro_014.002_v4.00.exe*  *C7-00 RM-675_china_014.002_v4.00.exe* *C7-00 RM-675_EURO_013.016_v3.10.exe* *C7-00 RM-675_EURO_013.016_v3.09.exe* *C7-00 RM-675_EURO_013.016_v3.08.exe*  *C7-00 RM-675_china_013.016_v3.04.exe* *C7-00 RM-675_china_013.016_v3.03.exe* *C7-00 RM-675_LTA_013.016_v3.01.exe*  *DCT-4*  *2220s RM-590_CareDP_13.23_OperatorDP.exe* *2220s RM-590_CareDP_13.22_OperatorDP.exe*  *2220s RM-590_CareDP_13.21_OperatorDP.exe* *2220s RM-590_CareDP_13.20_OperatorDP.exe*  *2220s RM-590_CareDP_13.19_OperatorDP.exe*  *2220s RM-590_CareDP_13.18_OperatorDP.exe*  *Feel The power*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 13/04/11 Newest flash files:*  *Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.*   *BB5*  *N8-00 RM-596_RUSSIA_014.002_v3.01.exe*   *E5-00 RM-632_EURO3_042.014_v4.02.exe*   *6700s RM-576_EUROPE_062.001_v5.10.exe*   *E52 RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.10.exe*   *E72 RM-530_Europe_052.005_v9.13.exe*  *E72 RM-530_Europe_052.005_v9.12.exe*   *C3-00 RM-614_CareDP_17.22_OperatorDP.exe*  *C3-00 RM-614_CareDP_18.17_OperatorDP.exe* *C3-00 RM-614_CareDP_17.23_NDT_07.20.exe*  *C3-00 RM-614_CareDP_19.00_NDT_08.63.exe*  *E7-00 RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.05.exe*  *E7-00 RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.04.exe* *E7-00 RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.03.exe* *E7-00 RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.02.exe* *E7-00 RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.01.exe*  *C3-01 RM-640_CareDP_3.14_OperatorDP.exe*   *3710 RM-509_CareDP_3.15_OperatorDP.exe*   *7230 RM-598_CareDP_4.00_NDT_10.81.exe*   *X6-00 RM-559_CHINA_31.0.004_v9.02.exe*    *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 19/04/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files. 
BB5  
C7-00 RM-675_EURO_013.016_v3.11.exe 
C7-00 RM-675_EURO_014.002_v4.03.exe
C7-00 RM-675_RUSSIA_014.002_v4.02.exe 
7230 RM-604_CareDP_4.10_OperatorDP.exe
7230 RM-604_CareDP_4.00_NDT_10.81.exe
7230 RM-598_CareDP_4.10_OperatorDP.exe 
C3-01 RM-640_CareDP_4.00_NDT_06.00.exe 
C1-02 RM-643_CareDP_10.12_NDT_03.40.exe
C1-02 RM-643_CareDP_12.12_OperatorDP.exe 
5800 RM-356_EMEA_52.0.007_v15.20.exe  
2710 RM-586_CareDP_19.00_NDT_09.69.exe 
2323 RM-543_CareDP_15.9_OperatorDP.exe  
X3-02 RM-639_CareDP_5.00_NDT_06.00.exe 
E7-00 RM-626_euro_013.016_v1.17.exe
E7-00 RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.06.exe
E7-00 RM-626_lta_013.016_v1.02.exe
E7-00 RM-626_mea_014.002_v2.01.exe
E7-00 RM-626_seap_013.016_v1.05.exe
E7-00 RM-626_seap_014.002_v2.02.exe
E7-00 RM-626_seap_014.002_v2.01.exe 
2330 RM-512_CareDP_11.16_OperatorDP.exe
2330 RM-512_CareDP_11.15_OperatorDP.exe 
X1-00 RM-722_CareDP_1.00_NDT_10.50.exe
X1-00 RM-732_dp_v03.00_all_MCUSW04.35.exe
X1-00 RM-732_dp_v03.00_all_MCUSW04.35.exe 
NokiaCareSuiteForStore-2011_12_3.msi
Nokia_Care_Suite_2011.12.3.pdf  Feel The power!!

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 25/04/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.  BB5 
X1-00 RM-732_dp_v_04_00_all_MCUSW04_55.exe
X1-00 RM-732_dp_v_03_14_all_MCUSW04_35.exe  
N97 RM-505_EMEA_22.0.110_v8.17.exe
N97 RM-505_EMEA_22.0.110_v8.16.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_NAM_014.002_v3.01.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_RUSSIA_013.016_v2.03.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_LTA_013.016_v2.04.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_SEAP_014.002_v3.01.exe
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.04.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_013.016_v2.13.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_RUSSIA_014.002_v3.02.exe  
C2-01 rm721_CareDP_1.14_OperatorDP.exe  
X6-00 RM-559_EUROPE_31.0.004_v9.08.exe 
X6-00 RM-559_EUROPE_31.0.004_v9.07.exe 
X6-00 RM-559_APAC_31.0.004_v9.01.exe
X6-00 RM-559_EUROPE_21.0.004_v5.26.exe 
X6-00 RM-559_EUROPE_8GB_31.0.004_v9.01.exe 
X6-00 RM-559_EUROPE_31.0.004_v9.06.exe 
X6-00 RM-559_EUROPE_21.0.004_v5.25.exe 
X6-00 RM-559_MEA_31.0.004_v9.01.exe  
N97 Mini RM-555_APAC_12.0.110_v4.07.exe  
X3-02 RM-639_CareDP_5.00_NDT_06.00.exe  
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.07.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.06.exe 
N8-00 RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.05.exe  
C3-00 RM-614_CareDP_1.00_ATT.exe 
C3-00 RM-614_CareDP_19.10_NDT_08.63.exe    Service Manual  
C2-00_RM-704_Service_Manual_L1L2_v1.0.pdf  
X7-00.1_X7-00_RM-659_RM-707_SM_L3&4_v.2.0.pdf  
X2-01_RM-709_SM_L3_4_v2.0.pdf  
C3-00_RM-614_SM_L3_4_v2.0.pdf  
X3-02_RM-639_SM_L3_4_v2.0.pdf 
E6-00_RM-609_SM_L3&4_v.1.0.pdf
E6-00_Service_Schematics_v1.0.pdf 
N8-00_RM-596_schematics_v3.0.pdf 
X7-00_RM-707_Light_Service_Schematics_v1.0.pdf   Feel The power

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 18/05/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files. 
C6-01 RM-718 
RM-718_euro_014.002_v3.01.exe
RM-718_euro_014.002_v3.02.exe
RM-718_euro_014.002_v3.03.exe
RM-718_euro_014.002_v3.04.exe
RM-718_euro_013.016_v2.03.exe  
E7-00 RM-626  
RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.07.exe
RM-626_china_014.002_v2.01.exe
RM-626_mea_014.002_v2.03.exe
RM-626_euro_013.016_v1.18.exe
RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.11.exe
RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.09.exe
RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.10.exe
RM-626_china_014.002_v2.02.exe
RM-626_china_014.002_v2.03.exe
RM-626_euro_013.016_v1.19.exe
RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.12.exe
RM-626_euro_013.016_v1.20.exe
RM-626_mea_014.002_v2.04.exe
RM-626_lta_013.016_v1.03.exe  
5250 RM-684  
RM-684_LTA_11.0.008_v4.05.exe
RM-684_LTA_20.0.004_v6.01.exe
RM-684_APAC_20.0.004_v6.01.exe
RM-684_APAC_20.0.004_v6.02.exe
RM-684_EUROPE_11.0.008_v4.07.exe  
E72 RM-530  
RM-530_EUROPE_054.005_v11.03.exe
RM-530_EUROPE_054.005_v11.04.exe
RM-530_EUROPE_054.005_v11.02.exe
RM-530_EUROPE_054.005_v11.01.exe
RM-530_Europe_052.005_v9.14.exe  
E72 RM-529  
RM-529_LTA_054.005_v11.01.exe
RM-529_LTA_054.005_v11.02.exe  
E66 RM-420  
RM-420_BRZ_510.21.009_v15.0.exe  
C2-01 RM-721  
RM-721_CareDP_2.00_NDT_11.00.exe  
N97 Mini RM-555  
RM-555_EMEA_12.0.110_v4.21.exe  
E55 RM-482  
RM-482_EUROPE_034.001_v5.02.exe
RM-482_EUROPE_034.001_v5.03.exe  
6303i RM-638  
RM-638_CareDP_4.12_OperatorDP.exe  
C3-00 RM-614  
RM-614_CareDP_19.11_OperatorDP.exe  
C5-03 RM-697  
RM-697_EMEA_11.0.024_v5.17.exe
RM-697_APAC_CARE_12.0.023_v13.0.exe
RM-697_MENA_11.0.024_v5.04.exe
RM-697_EMEA_CARE_12.0.023_v13.0.exe
RM-697_CHINA_CARE_12.0.023_v12.0.exe
RM-697_MENA_CARE_12.0.023_v13.0.exe
RM-697_CHINA_10.0.031_v2.04.exe
RM-697_EMEA_12.0.023_v13.01.exe
RM-697_EMEA_12.0.023_v13.03.exe
RM-697_EMEA_12.0.023_v13.04.exe
RM-697_EMEA_12.0.023_v13.02.exe
RM-697_EMEA_12.0.023_v13.05.exe  
6700s RM-577  
RM-577_EUROPE_033.014_v1.01.exe
RM-577_AMERICAS_061.004_v3.03.exe
RM-577_AMERICAS_062.001_v4.01.exe  
6700s RM-576  
RM-576_EUROPE_033.014_v3.13.exe
RM-576_EUROPE_033.014_v3.14.exe
RM-576_H3G_062.001_v4.03.exe
RM-576_EUROPE_062.001_v5.12.exe
RM-576_H3G_062.001_v4.02.exe
RM-576_SEAP_CHINA_062.001_v4.03.exe
RM-576_EUROPE_061.004_v4.10.exe  
C3-01 RM-640  
RM-640_CareDP_4.10_OperatorDP.exe  
C3-00 RM-614  
RM-614_CareDP_19.12_OperatorDP.exe
RM-614_CareDP_19.11_OperatorDP.exe  
E71 RM-357  
RM-357_LTA_510.21.009_v14.0.exe  
E71 RM-346  
RM-346_APAC_510.21.009_v14.0.exe
RM-346_EURO_510.21.009_v14.0.exe
RM-346_MEA_510.21.009_v14.0.exe  
E66 RM-343  
RM-343_APAC_510.21.009_v15.0.exe
RM-343_EURO_510.21.009_v15.0.exe
RM-343_MEA_510.21.009_v15.0.exe  
E63 RM-437  
RM-437_APAC_510.21.010_v15.0.exe
RM-437_MEA_510.21.010_v15.0.exe
RM-437_EURO_510.21.010_v15.0.exe  
N8-00 RM-596  
RM-596_EURO_013.016_v2.14.exe
RM-596_CHINA_014.002_v3.01.exe
RM-596_china_014.002_v3.00.exe
RM-596_CHINA_013.016_v2.05.exe  
7230 RM-598  
RM-598_CareDP_4.11_OperatorDP.exe  
7230 RM-604  
RM-604_CareDP_4.11_OperatorDP.exe  
X6-00 RM-599  
RM-559_MEA_31.0.004_v9.02.exe
RM-559_EUROPE_31.0.004_v9.08.exe
RM-559_EUROPE_31.0.004_v9.09.exe
RM-559_EUROPE_31.0.004_v9.10.exe  
X2-01 RM-709  
RM-709_CareDP_12.00_NDT_08.63.exe
RM-709_CareDP_12.11_OperatorDP.exe  
X3-00 RM-540  
RM-540_CareDP_5.14_OperatorDP.exe
RM-540_CareDP_6.00_NDT_11.00.exe
RM-540_CareDP_6.10_OperatorDP.exe  
C5-03 RM-719  
RM-719_LTA_11.1.024_v5.09.exe  
C2-01 RM-722  
RM-722_CareDP_2.10_OperatorDP.exe
RM-722_CareDP_2.00_NDT_11.00.exe  
C7-00 RM-675  
RM-675_EURO_014.002_v4.08.exe
RM-675_NAM_013.016_v3.03.exe  
E52 RM-469  
RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.15.exe
RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.16.exe
RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.14.exe
RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.13.exe
RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.12.exe
RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.11.exe
RM-469_MEA_054.003_v10.02.exe
RM-469_SEAP_054.003_v9.01.exe  
X2-00 RM-618  
RM-618_CareDP_5.11_OperatorDP.exe  
E5-00 RM-632  
RM-632_MEA_042.010_v2.05.exe
RM-632_EURO3_042.014_v4.03.exe
RM-632_EURO2_042.014_v4.04.exe
RM-632_EURO1_042.014_v4.07.exe
RM-632_SEAP_042.014_v4.04.exe
RM-632_MEA_042.014_v4.01.exe  
E5-00 RM-634  
RM-634_LIGHTSWAP_042.007_v1.0.exe  
E71 RM-407  
RM-407_BRAZIL_501.21.001_v12.05.exe  
2700c RM-561  
RM-561_CareDP_12.23_OperatorDP.exe
RM-561_CareDP_12.24_OperatorDP.exe
RM-561_CareDP_13.17_OperatorDP.exe  
2730c RM-578  
RM-578_CareDP_7.24_OperatorDP.exe
RM-578_CareDP_7.25_OperatorDP.exe   Service Manual  
C2-00_RM-704_Service_Manual_L1L2_v2.0.pdf
C2-00_RM-704_service_schematics_v1.0.pdf
C1-02_RM-643_644_Service_Manual_L1L2_v2.0.pdf
C2-00_RM-704_SM_L3_4_v1.0.pdf
X7-00_X7-00.1_RM-659_707_Service_Manual_L1L2_v1.0.pdf
C7-00_C7-00S_Oro_RM-675_RM-691_RM-749_SM_L3&4_v.5.0.pdf  Feel The power

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 21/05/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files. 
C5-03 RM-719
RM-719_LTA_11.1.024_v5.07.exe
RM-719_LTA_11.1.024_v5.05.exe
RM-719_LTA_11.1.024_v5.06.exe
RM-719_LTA_11.1.024_v5.08.exe
RM-719_LTA_10.0.031_v1.0.exe
RM-719_EMEA_CARE_12.0.023_v5.0.exe
RM-719_APAC_CARE_12.1.023_v6.0.exe
RM-719_LTA_CARE_12.0.023_v13.0.exe 
N8-00 RM-596
RM-596_china_014.002_v3.02.exe
RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.11.exe
RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.10.exe
RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.09.exe
RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.08.exe
RM-596_NAM_013.016_v2.02.exe
RM-596_LTA_013.016_v2.07.exe
RM-596_LTA_013.016_v2.06.exe
RM-596_LTA_013.016_v2.05.exe
RM-596_LTA_014.002_v3.02.exe
RM-596_LTA_014.002_v3.01.exe
RM-596_SEAP_013.016_v2.06.exe
RM-596_SEAP_014.002_v3.03.exe
RM-596_SEAP_014.002_v3.02.exe
RM-596_RUSSIA_014.002_v3.03.exe 
6303i RM-638
RM-638_CareDP_4.13_OperatorDP.exe 
C5-03 RM-697
RM-697_EMEA_12.0.023_v13.06.exe
RM-697_EMEA_12.0.023_v13.07.exe 
E5-00 RM-632
RM-632_SEAP_042.014_v4.05.exe
RM-632_EURO1_042.014_v4.08.exe 
E66 RM-343
RM-343_MEA_510.21.009_v15.01.exe 
5233 RM-625
RM-625_EUROPE_40.1.003_v5.04.exe
RM-625_AMERICA_40.1.003_v3.02.exe
RM-625_AMERICA_40.1.003_v3.03.exe 
6120c RM-243
RM-243_CareDP_41.9_APAC.exe 
C6-00 RM-612
RM-624_BRAZIL_20.2.042_v5.02.exe
RM-624_BRAZIL_20.2.042_v5.02.exe 
C6-00 RM-612
RM-612_EURO_20.0.042_v6.08.exe
RM-612_EURO_20.0.042_v6.07.exe
RM-612_EURO_20.0.042_v6.06.exe
RM-612_EURO_20.0.042_v6.05.exe
RM-612_EURO_20.0.042_v6.04.exe
RM-612_EURO_20.0.042_v6.03.exe
RM-612_EURO_20.0.042_v6.02.exe 
C6-01 RM-601
RM-601_americas_014.002_v3.00.exe
RM-601_china_014.002_v3.00.exe
RM-601_seap_014.002_v3.00.exe
RM-601_seap_013.016_v2.01.exe
RM-601_china_013.016_v2.02.exe
RM-601_china_013.016_v2.03.exe 
5530 RM-615
RM-615_CareDP_2.10_NDT_09.85.exe  
Phoenix & Nokiacaresuite  
NokiaCareSuiteForStore-2011_18_3.msi
Phoenix_Service_Software_2011.14.003.4584.exe  Feel The power

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 23/05/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files. 
E72 RM-530
RM-530_EUROPE_054.005_v11.05.exe
RM-530_EUROPE_054.005_v11.06.exe
RM-530_EUROPE_054.005_v11.07.exe
RM-530_APAC_054.005_v11.01.exe
RM-530_MEA_054.005_v11.01.exe 
6120c RM-243
RM-243_CareDP_41.10_APAC.exe 
5800 RM-356
RM-356_APAC_52.0.007_v15.03.exe
RM-356_EMEA_52.0.007_v15.22.exe 
E5-00 RM-634
RM-634_LTA_042.010_v2.13.exe
RM-634_LTA_042.014_v4.01.exe
RM-634_LTA_042.014_v4.02.exe
RM-634_LTA_042.014_v4.03.exe
RM-634_LTA_042.014_v4.04.exe
RM-634_LTA_042.014_v4.05.exe
RM-634_LTA_042.014_v4.05.exe
RM-634_LTA_042.014_v4.07.exe
RM-634_LTA_042.014_v4.08.exe
RM-634_LTA_042.014_v4.09.exe
RM-634_LTA_046.001_v5.0.exe 
E5-00 RM-632
RM-632_SEAP_042.014_v4.06.exe 
5330 RM-615
RM-615_CareDP_2.11_OperatorDP.exe  Feel The power

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 27/05/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files. 
Phoenix_Service_Software_2011_14_4_45945.exe 
C6-01 RM-718
RM-718_euro_014.002_v3.05.exe
RM-718_euro_014.002_v3.06.exe
RM-718_seap_014.002_v3.01.exe
RM-718_mea_014.002_v3.02.exe 
C7-00 RM-675
RM-675_RUSSIA_014.002_v4.05.exe
RM-675_EURO_013.016_v3.17.exe 
E72 RM-529
RM-529_APAC_054.005_v11.01.exe 
E52 RM-469
RM-469_CHINA_054.003_v7.02.exe 
C2-01 RM-721
RM-721_CareDP_2.12_OperatorDP.exe
RM-721_CareDP_2.11_NDT_11.00.exe
RM-721_CareDP_2.10_OperatorDP.exe 
C6-01 RM-601
RM-601_americas_013.016_v2.03.exe
RM-601_americas_013.016_v2.02.exe
RM-601_americas_014.002_v3.01.exe
RM-601_americas_014.002_v3.03.exe
RM-601_americas_014.002_v3.05.exe
RM-601_americas_014.002_v3.06.exe 
2690 RM-635
RM-635_CareDP_13.18_OperatorDP.exe
RM-635_CareDP_13.17_OperatorDP.exe 
X2-00 RM-618
RM-618_CareDP_5.13_OperatorDP.exe
RM-618_CareDP_5.14_OperatorDP.exe 
X6 RM-559
RM-559_EUROPE_31.0.004_v9.11.exe 
1616 RH-125
RH-125_dp_v08.17_MCUSW06.20_Care.exe
RH-125_dp_v_08_23_MCUSW06_20_Care.exe  Feel The power

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 31/05/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files 
X7-00 RM-707
RM-707_euro_021.013_v1.00.exe
RM-707_americas_021.013_v1.00.exe
RM-707_mea_021.013_v1.00.exe
RM-707_swap_021.013_v1.00.exe
RM-707_seap_021.013_v1.00.exe 
X2-01 RM-709
RM-709_CareDP_13.00_NDT_08.65.exe
RM-709_ApprovalDP_08.63_12.10_OperatorDP.exe
RM-709_CareDP_12.14_OperatorDP.exe 
C5-00 RM-645
RM-645_MEA_061.005_v3.01.exe
RM-645_MEA_061.005_v3.02.exe
RM-645_EUROPE_062.001_v4.09.exe
RM-645_EUROPE_061.005_v3.17.exe
RM-645_EUROPE_062.001_v4.08.exe
RM-645_EUROPE_061.005_v3.16.exe
RM-645_EUROPE_062.001_v4.12.exe
RM-645_EUROPE_062.001_v4.11.exe 
C3-00 RM-614
RM-614_CareDP_19.13_OperatorDP.exe
RM-614_CareDP_19.14_OperatorDP.exe
RM-614_CareDP_20.00_NDT_08.65.exe 
C2-01 RM-721
RM-721_CareDP_2.13_NDT_11.00.exe 
E7-00 RM-626
RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.14.exe
RM-626_lta_014.002_v2.02.exe 
C7-00 RM-675
RM-675_EURO_014.002_v4.09.exe  Feel The power

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 04/06/11 Newest flash files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files. 
E6-00 RM-609
RM-609_mea_021.014_v2.00.exe
RM-609_americas_021.014_v2.00.exe
RM-609_seap_021.014_v2.00.exe
RM-609_euro_021.014_v2.00.exe 
X6-00 RM-559
RM-559_APAC_32.0.002_v10.0.exe
RM-559_EUROPE_30.0.003_v8.13.exe
RM-559_EUROPE_32.0.002_v10.0.exe
RM-559_EUROPE_8GB_32.0.002_v10.0.exe
RM-559_CHINA_32.0.002_v10.0.exe
RM-559_CHINA_3G_8GB_32.0.002_v10.0.exe
RM-559_MEA_8gb_32.0.002_v10.0.exe
RM-559_CHINA_3G_WAPI_8GB_32.0.002_v6.0.exe
RM-559_MEA_32.0.002_v10.0.exe
RM-559_SEAP_8GB_32.0.002_v10.0.exe 
C3-01 RM-640
RM-640_CareDP_4.12_NDT_06.00.exe
RM-640_CareDP_4.13_OperatorDP.exe 
3710f RM-510
RM-510_CareDP_3.13_OperatorDP.exe 
X3-00 RM-540
RM-540_CareDP_6.11_OperatorDP.exe   Feel The power

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 10/06/11 Newest flash files:  *Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.*  *6700c RM-470* *RM-470_CareDP_12.20_OperatorDP.exe*  *C1-01 RM-607* *RM-607_CareDP_14.15_OperatorDP.exe*  *C7-00 RM-675* *RM-675_EURO_014.002_v4.10.exe*  *C1-02 RM-643* *RM-643_CareDP_12.14_OperatorDP.exe* *RM-643_CareDP_12.15_OperatorDP.exe*  *E72 RM-530* *RM-530_MEA_054.005_v11.02.exe* *RM-530_EUROPE_054.005_v11.08.exe* *RM-530_APAC_054.005_v11.02.exe*  *E52 RM-469* *RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.21.exe* *RM-469_SEAP_054.003_v9.03.exe*  *E72 RM-529* *RM-529_LTA_052.005_v8.07.exe*  *X1-01 RM-713* *RM-713_dp_v_01_00_MCUSW05_27.exe*  *N8-00 RM-596* *RM-596_MEA_013.016_v2.01.exe*   *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 11/06/11 Newest flash files:  *Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.*   *E63 RM-450* *RM-450_BRA_510.21.010_v15.0.exe* *RM-450_BRA_501.21.001_v12.05.exe* *RM-450_BRA_510.21.010_v15.01.exe*  *C1-01 RM-607* *RM-607_CareDP_14.16_OperatorDP.exe* *RM-608_CareDP_15.14_OperatorDP.exe*  *N97 RM-505* *RM-505_EMEA_22.0.110_v8.18.exe*  *E7-00 RM-626* *RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.20.exe* *RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.21.exe*  *C2-01 RM-722* *RM-722_CareDP_2.11_OperatorDP.exe*  *E72 RM-530* *RM-530_EUROPE_054.005_v11.09.exe*  *N85 RM-333* *RM-333_APAC_30.019_v5.04.exe*  *E6-00 RM-609* *RM-609_euro_021.014_v2.01.exe* *RM-609_euro_021.014_v2.02.exe*  *X6 RM-559* *RM-559_EUROPE_31.0.004_v9.12.exe*  *C6-00 RM-624* *RM-624_LTA_20.2.042_v5.02.exe* *RM-624_LTA_20.2.042_v5.03.exe*  *Feel The power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 23/06/11 Newest flash files:  *Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.*   *E63 RM-437* *RM-437_APAC_510.21.010_v15.03.exe* *RM-437_MEA_510.21.010_v15.01.exe*  *5530 RM-504*  *RM-504_APAC_32.0.007_v7.05.exe*  *E72 RM-529*  *RM-529_LTA_054.005_v11.03.exe*  *E72 RM-530*  *RM-530_APAC_054.005_v11.03.exe* *RM-530_EUROPE_054.005_v11.11.exe* *RM-530_EUROPE_054.005_v11.10.exe*  *6700s RM-576*  *RM-576_EUROPE_062.001_v5.14.exe* *RM-576_EUROPE_062.001_v5.15.exe* *RM-576_EUROPE_062.001_v5.16.exe* *RM-576_MEA_062.001_v4.02.exe*  *N8-00 RM-596*  *RM-596_MEA_013.016_v2.02.exe* *RM-596_RUSSIA_013.016_v2.04.exe* *RM-596_RUSSIA_014.002_v3.04.exe* *RM-596_SEAP_013.016_v2.07.exe*  *C1-01 RM-607*  *RM-607_CareDP_14.17_OperatorDP.exe*  *E7-00 RM-626*  *RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.22.exe*  *E5-00 RM-634*  *RM-634_LTA_042.014_v4.10.exe* *RM-634_LTA_042.014_v4.11.exe* *RM-634_LTA_042.014_v4.12.exe*  *C5-00 RM-645*  *RM-645_EUROPE_062.001_v4.10.exe* *RM-645_EUROPE_061.005_v3.18.exe*  *C7-00 RM-675*  *RM-675_EURO_013.016_v3.18.exe* *RM-675_EURO_014.002_v4.11.exe* *RM-675_RUSSIA_014.002_v4.06.exe* *RM-675_MEA_013.016_v3.03.exe*  *5250 RM-684*  *RM-684_APAC_20.0.004_v6.02.exe*  *C5-03 RM-697*  *RM-697_EMEA_11.0.024_v5.21.exe* *RM-697_EMEA_12.0.023_v13.10.exe*  *5130 RM-495*  *RM-495_CareDP_18.23_OperatorDP.exe* *RM-495_CareDP_18.22_OperatorDP.exe* *RM-495_CareDP_20.14_OperatorDP.exe*  *E52-RM-469*  *RM-469_EUROPE_054.003_v10.22.exe*  *C3-00 RM-614*  *RM-614_CareDP_19.15_NDT_08.63.exe* *RM-614_CareDP_19.16_OperatorDP.exe*  *DataPackageManagerLiteUserGuide_1_0.doc*   *NokiaDataPackageManagerLite-2011_24_1.msi*   *RM-684_LTA_20.0.004_v6.02.exe*  *RM-704_CareDP_10.10_OperatorDP.exe* *RM-709_CareDP_12.13_NDT_08.63.exe* *RM-709_CareDP_12.15_OperatorDP.exe* *RM-709_CareDP_12.16_NDT_08.63.exe*  *Feel The power*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 29/06/11 Newest flash files:  *Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.*   *5800* *RM-356_EMEA_52.0.007_v15.24.exe*  *E72*  *RM-529_APAC_071.004_v12.0.exe* *RM-529_EUROPE_071.004_v12.0.exe* *RM-529_LTA_071.004_v12.0.exe*  *E72*  *RM-530_APAC_054.005_v11.03.exe*  *N97*  *RM-555_EMEA_12.0.110_v4.22.exe*  *5230*  *RM-594_LTA_50.2.001_v7.0.exe* *RM-594_LTACWM_50.8.001_v6.0.exe*  *N8-00*  *RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.14.exe* *RM-596_LTA_013.016_v2.08.exe*  *E6-00*  *RM-609_mea_021.014_v2.00.exe*  *C6-00*  *RM-612_CHINA_40.0.021_v6.0.exe* *RM-612_EURO_40.0.021_v7.0.exe* *RM-612_EURO_40.0.021_v7.01.exe* *RM-612_EURO_40.0.021_v7.02.exe* *RM-612_EURO_40.0.021_v7.03.exe* *RM-612_EURO_40.0.021_v7.04.exe* *RM-612_MEA_40.0.021_v6.0.exe* *RM-612_SEAP_40.0.021_v6.0.exe*  *C6-00.1*  *RM-624_BRAZIL_40.2.021_v6.0.exe* *RM-624_LTA_40.2.021_v6.0.exe* *RM-624_NAM_40.2.021_v6.0.exe* *RM-624_SEAP_40.2.021_v6.0.exe*  *5230*  *RM-629_BRAZIL_40.4.003_v5.01.exe* *RM-629_BRAZIL_50.4.001_v6.0.exe*  *E5-00*  *RM-632_EURO1_071.003_v5.0.exe* *RM-632_EURO2_071.003_v5.0.exe* *RM-632_EURO3_071.003_v5.0.exe* *RM-632_MEA_071.003_v5.0.exe* *RM-632_SEAP_071.003_v5.0.exe*  *E5-00*  *RM-634_LTA_046.001_v5.01.exe* *RM-634_LTA_071.003_v6.0.exe*  *5250*  *RM-684_LTA_20.0.004_v6.02.exe*  *C1-00*  *RM-689_dp_v_13_00_MCUSW03_30.exe*  *C2-00*  *RM-704_CareDP_10.10_OperatorDP.exe*  *X2-01*  *RM-709_CareDP_12.13_NDT_08.63.exe* *RM-709_CareDP_12.15_OperatorDP.exe* *RM-709_CareDP_12.16_NDT_08.63.exe*  *C5-03*  *RM-719_APAC_CARE_12.1.023_v6.0.exe* *RM-719_EMEA_CARE_12.0.023_v5.0.exe* *RM-719_LTA_CARE_12.0.023_v13.0.exe*  *Feel The power*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 01/07/11 Newest flash files:  *Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.*   *5330* *5330 MTV RM-615 CareDP 1.6 NDT 06.80 06.85*   5800 *5800 XpressMusic RM-356 APAC 50.0.005 v13.04*   *n85* *N85 RM-335 EDGE 31.002 v8.0*   *5230* *5230 RM-593 AWS 12.8.095 v1.01*  *5230 RM-593 AWS 12.8.095 v1.0*  *5230 RM-588 SWAPITALY 10.0.067 v1.0*  *5230 RM-588 SWAPCWM 12.6.092 v1.0*   *5233* *5233 RM-625 CHINA2G 12.1.092 v2.0*   6750 *6750 RM-381 Care 5.00 4.99 5.93*   *n97* *N97 mini RM-555 APAC 11.0.105 v3.13*   *6700c* *6700 classic RM-470 CareDP 11.10 OperatorDP*   *n900* *N900 RX-51 CARE 3.2010.02.8 v6.0*   *6700s* *6700 Slide RM-576 APAC 032.005 v1.01*   *7230* *7230 RM-598 CareDP 2.2 OperatorDP*   *c3-00* *C3-00 RM-614 CareDP 12.0 NDT 03.35*   5230 *5230 RM-629 BRAZIL 12.4.092 v3.0*  *5230 RM-588 APACCWM 12.6.092 v1.01*  *5230 RM-588 APACCWM 12.6.092 v1.0*   *E55* *E55 RM-482 EUROPE 031.012 v3.02*   *C5-00* *C5-00 RM-645 CHINA 031.022 v1.02*  *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 1.01 CHINA*  *C5-00 RM-645 CareDP 1.0 CHINA*   *7230* *7230 RM-604_CareDP 2.8 OperatorDP*  *7230 RM-604 CareDP 2.7 NDT 06.90*   5230 *5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.01*  *5230 RM-588 CHINA 20.0.005 v6.0*   *X6-00* *X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.04*  *X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.03*  *X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.01*  *X6 RM-559 CHINA 20.0.005 v4.0*  *X6 RM-559 AMERICAS 20.0.005 v3.0*  *X6 RM-559 APAC 20.0.005 v4.01*  *Feel The Power!!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Update 12/07/11 Newest flash files:  *Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.*    *NokiaCareSuiteForStore-2011_26_3.msi*  *Phoenix_Service_Software_2011_24_2_46258.exe*   *X3-00*  *RM-540_CareDP_6.12_OperatorDP.exe*   *X6-00*  *RM-559_EUROPE_32.0.002_v10.01.exe*   *6700s*  *RM-577_AMERICAS_071.004_v5.0.exe*  *RM-577_EUROPE_071.004_v4.0.exe*  *RM-577_SEAP_071.004_v5.0.exe*   *N8-00*  *RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.15.exe*  *RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.16.exe*  *RM-596_LTA_011.012_v1.09.exe*  *RM-596_LTA_013.016_v2.09.exe*  *RM-596_LTA_014.002_v3.04.exe*   *C1-01*  *RM-607_CareDP_17.00_NDT_05.40.exe*  *RM-607_CareDP_17.10_OperatorDP.exe*  *RM-607_CareDP_18.00_NDT_05.45.exe*   *C1-01*  *RM-608_CareDP_17.00_NDT_05.40.exe*  *RM-608_CareDP_17.10_OperatorDP.exe*  *RM-608_CareDP_18.00_NDT_05.45.exe*   *X2-00*  *RM-618_CareDP_6.00_NDT_08.25.exe*   *2690*  *RM-635_CareDP_13.19_OperatorDP.exe*  *RM-635_CareDP_13.20_OperatorDP.exe*  *RM-635_CareDP_13.21_NDT_10.10.exe*   *C1-03*  *RM-643_CareDP_14.00_NDT_05.40.exe*  *RM-643_CareDP_14.10_OperatorDP.exe*  *RM-643_CareDP_15.00_NDT_05.45.exe*   *C5-00*  *RM-645_EUROPE_062.001_v4.15.exe*  *RM-645_SEAP_062.001_v4.01.exe*   *C7-00*  *RM-675_EURO_014.002_v4.13.exe*   *5250*  *RM-684_APAC_30.0.002_v7.0.exe*  *RM-684_CHINA_30.0.002_v7.0.exe*  *RM-684_EUROPE_30.0.002_v7.0.exe*  *RM-684_EUROPE_30.0.002_v7.01.exe*  *RM-684_EUROPE_30.0.002_v7.02.exe*  *RM-684_EUROPE_30.0.002_v7.03.exe*  *RM-684_EUROPE_30.0.002_v7.04.exe*  *RM-684_LTA_30.0.002_v7.0.exe*  *RM-684_MEA_30.0.002_v7.0.exe*  *RM-684_MEA_30.0.002_v7.01.exe*   *C1-00*  *RM-689_dp_v_14_00_MCUSW03_31.exe*  *RM-689_dp_v_14_02_MCUSW03_31.exe*   *C5-03*  *RM-697_APAC_20.0.024_CARE_v19.0.exe*  *RM-697_CHINA_20.0.024_CARE_v19.0.exe*  *RM-697_EMEA_12.0.023_v13.12.exe*  *RM-697_EMEA_20.0.024_CARE_v20.0.exe*  *RM-697_MENA_20.0.024_CARE_v20.0.exe*   *X2-01*  *RM-709_CareDP_12.17_OperatorDP.exe*  *RM-709_CareDP_13.10_OperatorDP.exe*   *C2-01*  *RM-721_CareDP_3.00_NDT_11.10.exe*  *RM-722_CareDP_3.00_NDT_11.10.exe*   *Feel The power*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 18/07/11 Newest flash files:*  *Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.*    *6120c* *RM-243_CareDP_41.11_APAC.exe*  *X3-00* *RM-540_CareDP_6.13_OperatorDP.exe*  *X6-00* *RM-559_EUROPE_30.0.003_v8.14.exe*  *2700c* *RM-561_CareDP_12.25_OperatorDP.exe*  *5233* *RM-625_EUROPE_50.1.001_v6.03.exe* *RM-625_EUROPE_50.1.001_v6.04.exe* *RM-625_EUROPE_50.1.001_v6.05.exe*  *E7-00* *RM-626_euro_014.002_v2.23.exe* *RM-626_lta_014.002_v2.03.exe*  *C5-03* *RM-719_APAC_20.1.024_CARE_v12.0.exe* *RM-719_EMEA_20.1.024_CARE_v12.0.exe* *RM-719_LTA_20.1.024_CARE_v20.0.exe*  *5230*  *RM-588_EUROPE_50.0.001_v10.01.exe* *RM-588_EUROPE_50.0.001_v10.02.exe* *RM-588_EUROPE_50.0.001_v10.03.exe* *RM-588_EUROPE_50.0.001_v10.04.exe* *RM-588_EUROPE_50.0.001_v10.05.exe* *RM-588_EUROPE_50.0.001_v10.06.exe* *RM-588_EUROPE_50.0.001_v10.07.exe*  *Feel The power*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update  01/08/11 Newest flash  files:  Please Download From "Venus" Server these Flash files.  *  *1616  RH-125*  *RH-125_dp_v_10_11_MCUSW06_51_Care.exe*  *RH-125_dp_v_10_12_MCUSW06_51.exe*  *RH-125_dp_v_10_13_MCUSW06_51_Care.exe*  *RH-125_dp_v_10_14_MCUSW06_51.exe*   *E71 RM-346*  *RM-346_EURO_501.21.001_v12.17.exe*  *RM-346_EURO_501.21.001_v12.18.exe*  *RM-346_MEA_510.21.009_v14.01.exe*   *E63 RM-437*  *RM-437_APAC_510.21.010_v15.05.exe*  *RM-437_APAC_510.21.010_v15.07.exe*  *RM-437_MEA_510.21.010_v15.02.exe*   *E52 RM-469*  *RM-469_CHINA_071.004_v12.01.exe*  *RM-469_EUROPE_071.004_v12.03.exe*  *RM-469_EUROPE_071.004_v12.04.exe*  *RM-469_EUROPE_071.004_v12.05.exe*  *RM-469_EUROPE_071.004_v12.06.exe*  *RM-469_EUROPE_071.004_v12.07.exe*  *RM-469_EUROPE_071.004_v12.08.exe*  *RM-469_EUROPE_071.004_v12.09.exe*  *RM-469_EUROPE_071.004_v12.10.exe*  *RM-469_EUROPE_071.004_v12.11.exe*  *RM-469_EUROPE_071.004_v12.12.exe*  *RM-469_SEAP_071.004_v12.01.exe*   *E52 RM-481*  *RM-481_SEAP_054.003_v8.01.exe*   *2720 RM-519*  *RM-519_CareDP_13.20_OperatorDP.exe*   *E72 RM-529*  *RM-529_LTA_054.005_v11.04.exe*  *RM-529_LTA_071.004_v12.01.exe*  *RM-529_LTA_071.004_v12.02.exe*  *RM-529_LTA_071.004_v12.03.exe*   *E72 RM-530*  *RM-530_APAC_054.005_v11.04.exe*  *RM-530_APAC_054.005_v11.05.exe*  *RM-530_APAC_054.005_v11.06.exe*  *RM-530_APAC_071.004_v12.01.exe*  *RM-530_EUROPE_071.004_v12.01.exe*  *RM-530_EUROPE_071.004_v12.02.exe*  *RM-530_EUROPE_071.004_v12.03.exe*  *RM-530_EUROPE_071.004_v12.04.exe*  *RM-530_EUROPE_071.004_v12.05.exe*  *RM-530_EUROPE_071.004_v12.06.exe*  *RM-530_EUROPE_071.004_v12.07.exe*   *X3-00 RM-540*  *RM-540_CareDP_6.14_OperatorDP.exe*   *6700s RM-576*  *RM-576_EUROPE_071.004_v7.0.exe*  *RM-576_EUROPE_071.004_v7.01.exe*  *RM-576_EUROPE_071.004_v7.02.exe*  *RM-576_H3G_071.004_v5.0.exe*  *RM-576_INDIA_071.004_v6.0.exe*  *RM-576_MEA_071.004_v6.0.exe*  *RM-576_SEAP_CHINA_071.004_v6.0.exe*   *N8-00 RM-596*  *RM-596_EURO_014.002_v3.17.exe*  *RM-596_LTA_014.002_v3.05.exe*   *7230 RM-598*  *RM-598_CareDP_4.12_OperatorDP.exe*  *RM-598_CareDP_4.13_OperatorDP.exe*   *7230 RM-604*  *RM-604_CareDP_4.14_OperatorDP.exe*   *C1-01 RM-607*  *RM-607_CareDP_17.11_OperatorDP.exe*  *RM-607_CareDP_19.00_NDT_05.50.exe*   *C1-01 RM-608*  *RM-608_CareDP_17.11_OperatorDP.exe*  *RM-608_CareDP_17.12_OperatorDP.exe*  *RM-618_CareDP_6.11_OperatorDP.exe*   *E5-00 RM-632*  *RM-632_EURO1_071.003_v5.03.exe*  *RM-632_EURO2_071.003_v5.01.exe*  *RM-632_EURO2_071.003_v5.02.exe*  *RM-632_EURO3_071.003_v5.02.exe*  *RM-632_SEAP_042.014_v4.07.exe*   *6303i RM-638*  *RM-638_CareDP_4.15_OperatorDP.exe*   *X3-02 RM-639*  *RM-639_CareDP_5.16_OperatorDP.exe*   *C3-01 RM-640*  *RM-640_CareDP_5.10_OperatorDP.exe*  *RM-640_CareDP_5.11_OperatorDP.exe*   *C1-02 RM-643*  *RM-643_CareDP_14.11_OperatorDP.exe*  *RM-643_CareDP_14.12_OperatorDP.exe*  *RM-643_CareDP_16.00_NDT_05.50.exe*   *5250 RM-684*  *RM-684_APAC_30.0.002_v7.01.exe*  *RM-684_LTA_30.0.002_v7.01.exe*   *C2-02 RM-692*  *RM-692_CareDP_10.00_NDT_06.51.exe*   *C5-03 RM-697*  *RM-697_CHINA_20.0.024_v19.01.exe*  *RM-697_EMEA_12.0.023_v13.13.exe*  *RM-697_EMEA_20.0.024_v20.02.exe*  *RM-697_MENA_12.0.023_v13.03.exe*   *C2-00 RM-702*  *RM-702_CareDP_10.00_NDT_06.51.exe*   *X1-01 RM-713*  *RM-713_dp_v_01_30_MCUSW05_34.exe*   *C5-03 RM-719*  *RM-719_LTA_20.1.024_v20.01.exe*   *Feel The power*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update  18/10/11 Newest flash files:  Please  Download From "Venus" Server these Flash  files.*  *6303i*  *rm638_CareDP_4.16_OperatorDP.exe *   *2220*  *rm591_CareDP_12.11_OperatorDP.exe*  *rm591_CareDP_12.10_OperatorDP.exe *  *rm591_CareDP_12.9_OperatorDP.exe*  *rm591_CareDP_12.7_OperatorDP.exe *  *rm591_CareDP_12.6_OperatorDP.exe*  *rm591_CareDP_12.4_OperatorDP.exe *  *rm591_CareDP_12.3_OperatorDP.exe*  *rm591_CareDP_12.2_OperatorDP.exe *  *rm591_CareDP_12.1_OperatorDP.exe* *rm591_CareDP_12.0_NDT_10.20.exe* *rm591_CareDP_11.2_OperatorDP.exe *  *rm591_CareDP_11.1_OperatorDP.exe*  *rm591_CareDP_11.0_NDT_09.75.exe *  *rm591_CareDP_10.3_OperatorDP.exe*  *6120*  *Nokia_firmware_RM-243_EMEA_07.20_v38.3.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-243_APAC_07.20_v41.12.exe *   *5233*  *Nokia_firmware_RM-625_CHINA2G_50.1.001_v6.01.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-625_CHINA2G_40.1.003_v5.02.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-625_AMERICA_50.1.001_v4.02.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-625_CHINA_50.9.001_v3.0.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-625_EUROPE_50.1.001_v6.06.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-625_AMERICA_50.1.001_v4.01.exe *   *E5-00*  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_UMA_044.100_v2.0.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_SEAP_071.003_v5.02.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_EURO1_071.003_v5.07.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_EURO1_071.003_v5.06.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_SEAP_042.014_v4.09.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_EURO3_071.003_v5.03.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_EURO2_071.003_v5.03.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_EURO1_071.003_v5.05.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_EURO1_071.003_v5.04.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_SEAP_042.014_v4.08.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_EURO3_071.003_v5.02.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_EURO2_071.003_v5.02.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_EURO2_071.003_v5.01.exe *  *Nokia_firmware_RM-632_EURO1_071.003_v5.03.exe *   *C7-00*  *Nokia-firmware_RM-675_EURO_014.002_v4.14.exe *  *Nokia-firmware_RM-675_LTA_014.002_v4.02.exe*  *X3-00*  *rm540_CareDP_6.15_OperatorDP.exe *    *1280*  *RM-647_dp_v_10_00_MCUSW06_52.exe* *RM-647_dp_v_09_00_MCUSW06_51.exe *   *X7-00*  *RM-707_022.014_v3.00.exe*  *Feel The  power!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*Update 15/12/11 Newest flash files:*  *Please Download From "Mercury" Server these Flash files.*  *X6-00 RM-559* *303 RM-763* *5800 RM-356* *T7-00 RM-679* *2730c RM-578* *100 RH-131* *C3-01.5 RM-776* *2700c RM-561* *6720 RM-424* *C2-01 RM-721* *X2-02 RM-694* *101 RM-769* *C2-05.1 RM-725* *C2-05 RM-724* *X3-02.5 RM-775* *C1-02 RM-643* *7230 RM-598* *X2-05 RM-772* *C2-02 RM-692* *C2-02.1 RM-693* *300 RM-781* *5310 RM-303* *X3-02 RM-639* *5530 RM-504* *X2-00 RM-618*  *More than 15 GB flash files uploaded.*  *Feel The power!!*

----------

